# [genkernel] ERROR: compile the "bzImage" target [résolu]

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Je poursuivais l'install 2006.0 avec mon CD minimal.

J'ai écrit le fichier make.conf

sélectionné les miroirs

copier les DNS

monté /proc et /dev

fait le chroot

mis à jour l'arbre de portage

je n'ai pas touché au profil

fait un emerge genkernel

copier la configuration du CD : zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

jusque là sans souci puis genkernel all et là message d'erreur !

voici le log de genkernel

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.11d[0m

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: kernel source directory "/usr/src/linux" was not found!

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

Est-ce que c'est grave docteur ?   :Confused: 

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer ou m'aider ?

MerciLast edited by BENJI on Tue May 02, 2006 7:23 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Je pense que tu a oublié emerge gentoo-sources

----------

## nemo13

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Je pense que tu a oublié emerge gentoo-sources

 

puis de faire le lien symbolique

A+

----------

## PabOu

ou d'utiliser le useflag "symlink" ;) c'est une des seules fois ou j'accepte de placer le USE="..." devant emerge

```
USE="symlink" emerge gentoo-sources
```

----------

## geekounet

De toute façon, il me semble que le symlink est fait automatiquement s'il n'existe pas encore. En tout cas, je n'ai jamais eu à le faire pendant une install.

----------

## Argian

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> De toute façon, il me semble que le symlink est fait automatiquement s'il n'existe pas encore. En tout cas, je n'ai jamais eu à le faire pendant une install.

 Le lien est créé s'il n'existe pas, le USE flag symlink sert à remplacer un lien déjà existant (cf. kernel-2.eclass pour des détails  :Wink:  ).

----------

## BENJI

Effectivement,

Pierreg a raison je n'ai pas fais le réglage du fuseau horraire, ni même installé les sources !

Ca paraît donc normal qu'il i ait une erreur !

Je relance l'install et je vous tiens au courant !

Merci

----------

## BENJI

Salut,

Je viens de relancer mon install.

Cette fois-ci j'ai défini le fuseau horaire

J'ai installé les sources du noyau:

```
USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources
```

J'ai vérifé le lien de /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r3

ensuite j'ai lancé un emerge genkernel

puis copié la configuration du cd zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

jusque là pas de souci.

J'ai lancé genkernel all et là message d'erreur. Mais cette fois-ci c'est différent.

Je vous laisse le log.

C'est assez long donc j'en ai enlevé.

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.11d[0m

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

* 

```

----------

## BENJI

hey au secours   :Crying or Very sad: 

sans vous je suis bloqué !

En plus c'est le week-end, j'ai du temps alors si je peux pas en profiter c'est les boules ! !

----------

## man in the hill

Salut, 

Est-ce tu as les bons CFLAGS ds ton make.conf ? 

Sinon, tu profites du week-end pour te faire un noyau perso   :Laughing:  !!!!!

Colle la sortie de cette commande :

```
emerge --info
```

                                                                    @+

----------

## ryo-san

lut

post toujours le 

```
/var/log/genkernel.log
```

 qu'on puisse y voir un peu plus clair.

Moi j'avoue n'avoir jamais fait de 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6 
```

Genkernel ne passe pas par le .config du rep des sources ?

Sinon au pire compile a la main:

```

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config

cd /usr/src/linux

make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install 

cp System.map /boot/System.map-[version]

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-[version]
```

Editer grub.conf et c'est fini.

----------

## BENJI

Pour le CFLAG je pense avoir le bon : CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Voilà le log de genkernel.

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.11d[0m

* Running with options: all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r3[0m for x86[0m...

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" mrproper

  CLEAN   include/linux/version.h .kernelrelease

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" oldconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -o arch/i386/Kconfig

.config:19:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol CLEAN_COMPILE

.config:35:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol KOBJECT_UEVENT

.config:600:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol PDC202XX_FORCE

.config:742:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_QLA2XXX

.config:843:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IEEE1394_CMP

.config:844:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IEEE1394_AMDTP

.config:1052:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol IPW_DEBUG

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

*

* Linux Kernel Configuration

*

*

* Code maturity level options

*

Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers (EXPERIMENTAL) [Y/n/?] y

*

* General setup

*

Local version - append to kernel release (LOCALVERSION) [] 

Automatically append version information to the version string (LOCALVERSION_AUTO) [N/y/?] n

Support for paging of anonymous memory (swap) (SWAP) [Y/n/?] y

System V IPC (SYSVIPC) [Y/n/?] y

POSIX Message Queues (POSIX_MQUEUE) [N/y/?] n

BSD Process Accounting (BSD_PROCESS_ACCT) [N/y/?] n

Sysctl support (SYSCTL) [Y/n/?] y

Auditing support (AUDIT) [N/y/?] n

Kernel .config support (IKCONFIG) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz (IKCONFIG_PROC) [Y/n/?] y

Cpuset support (CPUSETS) [N/y/?] n

Initramfs source file(s) (INITRAMFS_SOURCE) [] 

Enable 16-bit UID system calls (UID16) [Y/n/?] y

Enable VM86 support (VM86) [Y/n/?] (NEW) Optimize for size (Look out for broken compilers!) (CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Configure standard kernel features (for small systems)

*

Configure standard kernel features (for small systems) (EMBEDDED) [Y/n/?] y

  Load all symbols for debugging/kksymoops (KALLSYMS) [N/y/?] n

  Support for hot-pluggable devices (HOTPLUG) [Y/?] y

  Enable support for printk (PRINTK) [Y/n/?] y

  BUG() support (BUG) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable ELF core dumps (ELF_CORE) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Enable full-sized data structures for core (BASE_FULL) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable futex support (FUTEX) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable eventpoll support (EPOLL) [Y/n/?] y

  Use full shmem filesystem (SHMEM) [Y/n/?] y

  Function alignment (CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS) [0] 0

  Label alignment (CC_ALIGN_LABELS) [0] 0

  Loop alignment (CC_ALIGN_LOOPS) [0] 0

  Jump alignment (CC_ALIGN_JUMPS) [0] 0

  Use full SLAB allocator (SLAB) [Y/n/?] (NEW) *

* Loadable module support

*

Enable loadable module support (MODULES) [Y/n/?] y

  Module unloading (MODULE_UNLOAD) [Y/n/?] y

    Forced module unloading (MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD) [N/y/?] n

  Module versioning support (MODVERSIONS) [Y/n/?] y

  Source checksum for all modules (MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL) [N/y/?] n

  Automatic kernel module loading (KMOD) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Block layer

*

Support for Large Block Devices (LBD) [Y/n/?] y

*

* IO Schedulers

*

Anticipatory I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_AS) [N/m/y/?] n

Deadline I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_DEADLINE) [Y/n/m/?] y

CFQ I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_CFQ) [N/m/y/?] n

Default I/O scheduler

> 1. Deadline (DEFAULT_DEADLINE)

  2. No-op (DEFAULT_NOOP)

choice[1-2?]: 1

*

* Processor type and features

*

Subarchitecture Type

> 1. PC-compatible (X86_PC)

  2. AMD Elan (X86_ELAN)

  3. Voyager (NCR) (X86_VOYAGER)

  4. NUMAQ (IBM/Sequent) (X86_NUMAQ)

  5. Summit/EXA (IBM x440) (X86_SUMMIT)

  6. Support for other sub-arch SMP systems with more than 8 CPUs (X86_BIGSMP)

  7. SGI 320/540 (Visual Workstation) (X86_VISWS)

  8. Generic architecture (Summit, bigsmp, ES7000, default) (X86_GENERICARCH)

  9. Support for Unisys ES7000 IA32 series (X86_ES7000)

choice[1-9]: 1

Processor family

  1. 386 (M386)

> 2. 486 (M486)

  3. 586/K5/5x86/6x86/6x86MX (M586)

  4. Pentium-Classic (M586TSC)

  5. Pentium-MMX (M586MMX)

  6. Pentium-Pro (M686)

  7. Pentium-II/Celeron(pre-Coppermine) (MPENTIUMII)

  8. Pentium-III/Celeron(Coppermine)/Pentium-III Xeon (MPENTIUMIII)

  9. Pentium M (MPENTIUMM)

  10. Pentium-4/Celeron(P4-based)/Pentium-4 M/Xeon (MPENTIUM4)

  11. K6/K6-II/K6-III (MK6)

  12. Athlon/Duron/K7 (MK7)

  13. Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8 (MK8)

  14. Crusoe (MCRUSOE)

  15. Efficeon (MEFFICEON)

  16. Winchip-C6 (MWINCHIPC6)

  17. Winchip-2 (MWINCHIP2)

  18. Winchip-2A/Winchip-3 (MWINCHIP3D)

  19. GeodeGX1 (MGEODEGX1)

  20. Geode GX/LX (MGEODE_LX) (NEW)

  21. CyrixIII/VIA-C3 (MCYRIXIII)

  22. VIA C3-2 (Nehemiah) (MVIAC3_2)

choice[1-22]: Generic x86 support (X86_GENERIC) [Y/n/?] y

HPET Timer Support (HPET_TIMER) [N/y/?] n

Symmetric multi-processing support (SMP) [Y/n/?] y

  Maximum number of CPUs (2-255) (NR_CPUS) [8] 8

  SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support (SCHED_SMT) [Y/n/?] y

Preemption Model

> 1. No Forced Preemption (Server) (PREEMPT_NONE)

  2. Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop) (PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY)

  3. Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop) (PREEMPT)

choice[1-3]: 1

Preempt The Big Kernel Lock (PREEMPT_BKL) [Y/n/?] y

Machine Check Exception (X86_MCE) [N/y/?] n

Toshiba Laptop support (TOSHIBA) [N/m/y/?] n

Dell laptop support (I8K) [N/m/y/?] n

Enable X86 board specific fixups for reboot (X86_REBOOTFIXUPS) [Y/n/?] y

/dev/cpu/microcode - Intel IA32 CPU microcode support (MICROCODE) [N/m/y/?] n

/dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support (X86_MSR) [N/m/y/?] n

/dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support (X86_CPUID) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Firmware Drivers

*

BIOS Enhanced Disk Drive calls determine boot disk (EXPERIMENTAL) (EDD) [N/m/y/?] n

EFI Variable Support via sysfs (EFI_VARS) [N/m/y/?] n

BIOS update support for DELL systems via sysfs (DELL_RBU) [N/m/y/?] n

Dell Systems Management Base Driver (DCDBAS) [N/m/y/?] n

High Memory Support

  1. off (NOHIGHMEM)

> 2. 4GB (HIGHMEM4G)

choice[1-2]: 2

Memory split

> 1. 3G/1G user/kernel split (VMSPLIT_3G) (NEW)

  2. 3G/1G user/kernel split (for full 1G low memory) (VMSPLIT_3G_OPT) (NEW)

  3. 2G/2G user/kernel split (VMSPLIT_2G) (NEW)

  4. 1G/3G user/kernel split (VMSPLIT_1G) (NEW)

choice[1-4?]: Memory model

> 1. Flat Memory (FLATMEM_MANUAL)

  2. Sparse Memory (SPARSEMEM_MANUAL)

choice[1-2]: 1

Allocate 3rd-level pagetables from highmem (HIGHPTE) [N/y/?] n

Math emulation (MATH_EMULATION) [N/y/?] n

MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support (MTRR) [Y/n/?] y

Boot from EFI support (EXPERIMENTAL) (EFI) [Y/n/?] y

Enable kernel irq balancing (IRQBALANCE) [Y/n/?] y

Use register arguments (EXPERIMENTAL) (REGPARM) [N/y/?] n

Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode (SECCOMP) [Y/n/?] y

Timer frequency

> 1. 100 HZ (HZ_100)

  2. 250 HZ (HZ_250)

  3. 1000 HZ (HZ_1000)

choice[1-3?]: 1

kexec system call (EXPERIMENTAL) (KEXEC) [N/y/?] n

kernel crash dumps (EXPERIMENTAL) (CRASH_DUMP) [N/y/?] n

Physical address where the kernel is loaded (PHYSICAL_START) [0x100000] 0x100000

Support for hot-pluggable CPUs (EXPERIMENTAL) (HOTPLUG_CPU) [N/y/?] n

Enable doublefault exception handler (DOUBLEFAULT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) *

* Power management options (ACPI, APM)

*

Power Management support (PM) [Y/?] y

  Legacy Power Management API (PM_LEGACY) [Y/n/?] y

  Power Management Debug Support (PM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*

* ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

*

ACPI Support (ACPI) [Y/n/?] y

  AC Adapter (ACPI_AC) [M/n/y/?] m

  Battery (ACPI_BATTERY) [M/n/y/?] m

  Button (ACPI_BUTTON) [M/n/y/?] m

  Video (ACPI_VIDEO) [M/n/y/?] m

  Generic Hotkey (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_HOTKEY) [N/m/y/?] n

  Fan (ACPI_FAN) [M/n/y/?] m

  Processor (ACPI_PROCESSOR) [M/n/y/?] m

    Thermal Zone (ACPI_THERMAL) [M/n/?] m

  ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras (ACPI_ASUS) [M/n/y/?] m

  IBM ThinkPad Laptop Extras (ACPI_IBM) [M/n/y/?] m

  Toshiba Laptop Extras (ACPI_TOSHIBA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year (ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR) [0] 0

  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Power Management Timer Support (X86_PM_TIMER) [N/y/?] n

  ACPI0004,PNP0A05 and PNP0A06 Container Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

*

APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS support (APM) [M/n/y/?] m

  Ignore USER SUSPEND (APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND) [N/y/?] n

  Enable PM at boot time (APM_DO_ENABLE) [Y/n/?] y

  Make CPU Idle calls when idle (APM_CPU_IDLE) [N/y/?] n

  Enable console blanking using APM (APM_DISPLAY_BLANK) [N/y/?] n

  RTC stores time in GMT (APM_RTC_IS_GMT) [N/y/?] n

  Allow interrupts during APM BIOS calls (APM_ALLOW_INTS) [N/y/?] n

  Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off (APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF) [Y/n/?] y

*

* CPU Frequency scaling

*

CPU Frequency scaling (CPU_FREQ) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable CPUfreq debugging (CPU_FREQ_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  CPU frequency translation statistics (CPU_FREQ_STAT) [M/n/y/?] m

    CPU frequency translation statistics details (CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS) [N/y/?] n

  Default CPUFreq governor

  > 1. performance (CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE)

    2. userspace (CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE)

  choice[1-2?]: 1

  'performance' governor (CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE) [Y/?] y

  'powersave' governor (CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE) [M/n/y/?] m

  'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling (CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE) [M/n/y/?] m

  'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor (CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND) [M/n/y/?] m

  'conservative' cpufreq governor (CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * CPUFreq processor drivers

  *

  ACPI Processor P-States driver (X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ) [M/n/?] m

  AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow! (X86_POWERNOW_K6) [M/n/y/?] m

  AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow! (X86_POWERNOW_K7) [M/n/y/?] m

  AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow! (X86_POWERNOW_K8) [M/n/y/?] m

  Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation (X86_GX_SUSPMOD) [M/n/y/?] m

  Intel Enhanced SpeedStep (X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs (X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI) [Y/n/?] y

    Built-in tables for Banias CPUs (X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE) [N/y/?] n

  Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface) (X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH) [M/n/y/?] m

  Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface) (X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI) [M/n/y/?] m

  Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation (X86_P4_CLOCKMOD) [M/n/y/?] m

  nVidia nForce2 FSB changing (X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2) [M/n/y/?] m

  Transmeta LongRun (X86_LONGRUN) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * shared options

  *

  /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated) (X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF) [N/y/?] n

  Relaxed speedstep capability checks (X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK) [N/y/?] n

*

* Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y/?] y

  PCI access mode

    1. BIOS (PCI_GOBIOS)

    2. MMConfig (PCI_GOMMCONFIG)

    3. Direct (PCI_GODIRECT)

  > 4. Any (PCI_GOANY)

  choice[1-4?]: 4

  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

  Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X) (PCI_MSI) [N/y/?] n

  Legacy /proc/pci interface (PCI_LEGACY_PROC) [N/y/?] n

  PCI Debugging (PCI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

ISA support (ISA) [Y/n/?] y

  EISA support (EISA) [Y/n/?] y

    Vesa Local Bus priming (EISA_VLB_PRIMING) [Y/n/?] y

    Generic PCI/EISA bridge (EISA_PCI_EISA) [Y/n/?] y

    EISA virtual root device (EISA_VIRTUAL_ROOT) [Y/n/?] y

    EISA device name database (EISA_NAMES) [N/y/?] n

MCA support (MCA) [N/y/?] n

NatSemi SCx200 support (SCx200) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

*

PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support (PCCARD) [M/n/y/?] m

  Enable PCCARD debugging (PCMCIA_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  16-bit PCMCIA support (PCMCIA) [M/n/?] m

    Load CIS updates from userspace (EXPERIMENTAL) (PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS) [Y/n/?] y

    PCMCIA control ioctl (obsolete) (PCMCIA_IOCTL) [Y/n/?] y

  32-bit CardBus support (CARDBUS) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * PC-card bridges

  *

  CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support (YENTA) [M/n/?] m

    Special initialization for O2Micro bridges (YENTA_O2) [Y/n] (NEW)     Special initialization for Ricoh bridges (YENTA_RICOH) [Y/n] (NEW)     Special initialization for TI and EnE bridges (YENTA_TI) [Y/n] (NEW)       Auto-tune EnE bridges for CB cards (YENTA_ENE_TUNE) [Y/n] (NEW)     Special initialization for Toshiba ToPIC bridges (YENTA_TOSHIBA) [Y/n] (NEW)   Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support (PD6729) [M/n/?] m

  i82092 compatible bridge support (I82092) [M/n/?] m

  i82365 compatible bridge support (I82365) [M/n/?] m

  Databook TCIC host bridge support (TCIC) [M/n/?] m

*

* PCI Hotplug Support

*

Support for PCI Hotplug (EXPERIMENTAL) (HOTPLUG_PCI) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Executable file formats

*

Kernel support for ELF binaries (BINFMT_ELF) [Y/n/?] y

Kernel support for a.out and ECOFF binaries (BINFMT_AOUT) [N/m/y/?] n

Kernel support for MISC binaries (BINFMT_MISC) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Networking

*

Networking support (NET) [Y/?] y

  *

  * Networking options

  *

  Network packet debugging (NETDEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW)   Packet socket (PACKET) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Packet socket: mmapped IO (PACKET_MMAP) [N/y/?] n

  Unix domain sockets (UNIX) [Y/n/m/?] y

  IPsec user configuration interface (XFRM_USER) [N/m/y/?] n

  PF_KEY sockets (NET_KEY) [N/m/y/?] n

  TCP/IP networking (INET) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: multicasting (IP_MULTICAST) [N/y/?] n

    IP: advanced router (IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER) [N/y/?] n

    IP: kernel level autoconfiguration (IP_PNP) [N/y/?] n

    IP: tunneling (NET_IPIP) [N/m/y/?] n

    IP: GRE tunnels over IP (NET_IPGRE) [N/m/y/?] n

    IP: ARP daemon support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ARPD) [N/y/?] n

    IP: TCP syncookie support (disabled per default) (SYN_COOKIES) [N/y/?] n

    IP: AH transformation (INET_AH) [N/m/y/?] n

    IP: ESP transformation (INET_ESP) [N/m/y/?] n

    IP: IPComp transformation (INET_IPCOMP) [N/m/y/?] n

    IP: tunnel transformation (INET_TUNNEL) [N/m/y/?] n

    INET: socket monitoring interface (INET_DIAG) [Y/n/m/?] y

    TCP: advanced congestion control (TCP_CONG_ADVANCED) [N/y/?] n

    The IPv6 protocol (IPV6) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: Privacy Extensions (RFC 3041) support (IPV6_PRIVACY) [Y/n/?] y

      IPv6: AH transformation (INET6_AH) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6: ESP transformation (INET6_ESP) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6: IPComp transformation (INET6_IPCOMP) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6: tunnel transformation (INET6_TUNNEL) [M/?] m

      IPv6: IPv6-in-IPv6 tunnel (IPV6_TUNNEL) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains)

  *

  Network packet filtering (replaces ipchains) (NETFILTER) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

  *

  The DCCP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL) (IP_DCCP) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

  *

  The SCTP Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL) (IP_SCTP) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

  *

  The TIPC Protocol (EXPERIMENTAL) (TIPC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM) (EXPERIMENTAL) (ATM) [M/n/y/?] m

    Classical IP over ATM (EXPERIMENTAL) (ATM_CLIP) [N/m/?] n

    LAN Emulation (LANE) support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ATM_LANE) [N/m/?] n

    RFC1483/2684 Bridged protocols (ATM_BR2684) [N/m/?] n

  802.1d Ethernet Bridging (BRIDGE) [N/m/y/?] n

  802.1Q VLAN Support (VLAN_8021Q) [M/n/y/?] m

  DECnet Support (DECNET) [N/m/y/?] n

  ANSI/IEEE 802.2 LLC type 2 Support (LLC2) [N/m/y/?] n

  The IPX protocol (IPX) [N/m/y/?] n

  Appletalk protocol support (ATALK) [N/m/y/?] n

  CCITT X.25 Packet Layer (EXPERIMENTAL) (X25) [N/m/y/?] n

  LAPB Data Link Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (LAPB) [N/m/y/?] n

  Frame Diverter (EXPERIMENTAL) (NET_DIVERT) [N/y/?] n

  Acorn Econet/AUN protocols (EXPERIMENTAL) (ECONET) [N/m/y/?] n

  WAN router (WAN_ROUTER) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * QoS and/or fair queueing

  *

  QoS and/or fair queueing (NET_SCHED) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Network testing

  *

  Packet Generator (USE WITH CAUTION) (NET_PKTGEN) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Amateur Radio support

  *

  Amateur Radio support (HAMRADIO) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * IrDA (infrared) subsystem support

  *

  IrDA (infrared) subsystem support (IRDA) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Bluetooth subsystem support

  *

  Bluetooth subsystem support (BT) [M/n/y/?] m

    L2CAP protocol support (BT_L2CAP) [M/n/?] m

    SCO links support (BT_SCO) [M/n/?] m

    RFCOMM protocol support (BT_RFCOMM) [M/n/?] m

      RFCOMM TTY support (BT_RFCOMM_TTY) [Y/n/?] y

    BNEP protocol support (BT_BNEP) [M/n/?] m

      Multicast filter support (BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER) [Y/n/?] y

      Protocol filter support (BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER) [Y/n/?] y

    CMTP protocol support (BT_CMTP) [N/m/?] n

    HIDP protocol support (BT_HIDP) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Bluetooth device drivers

    *

    HCI USB driver (BT_HCIUSB) [M/n/?] m

      SCO (voice) support (BT_HCIUSB_SCO) [Y/n/?] y

    HCI UART driver (BT_HCIUART) [M/n/?] m

      UART (H4) protocol support (BT_HCIUART_H4) [Y/n/?] y

      BCSP protocol support (BT_HCIUART_BCSP) [Y/n/?] y

    HCI BCM203x USB driver (BT_HCIBCM203X) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BPA10x USB driver (BT_HCIBPA10X) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BlueFRITZ! USB driver (BT_HCIBFUSB) [M/n/?] m

    HCI DTL1 (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIDTL1) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BT3C (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIBT3C) [M/n/?] m

    HCI BlueCard (PC Card) driver (BT_HCIBLUECARD) [M/n/?] m

    HCI UART (PC Card) device driver (BT_HCIBTUART) [M/n/?] m

    HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver (BT_HCIVHCI) [M/n/?] m

  Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (IEEE80211) [M/y/?] m

    Enable full debugging output (IEEE80211_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x) (IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP) [M/?] m

    IEEE 802.11i CCMP support (IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP) [M/n/?] m

    IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption (IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP) [M/n/?] m

*

* Device Drivers

*

*

* Generic Driver Options

*

Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware (STANDALONE) [Y/n/?] y

Prevent firmware from being built (PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD) [Y/n/?] y

Userspace firmware loading support (FW_LOADER) [M/y/?] m

Driver Core verbose debug messages (DEBUG_DRIVER) [N/y/?] n

*

* Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

*

Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker (CONNECTOR) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

*

Memory Technology Device (MTD) support (MTD) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Parallel port support

*

Parallel port support (PARPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

  PC-style hardware (PARPORT_PC) [M/n/?] m

    Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial) (PARPORT_SERIAL) [M/n/?] m

    Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL) (PARPORT_PC_FIFO) [Y/n/?] y

    SuperIO chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL) (PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO) [Y/n/?] y

    Support for PCMCIA management for PC-style ports (PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA) [M/n/?] m

IEEE 1284 transfer modes (PARPORT_1284) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Plug and Play support

*

Plug and Play support (PNP) [Y/n/?] y

  PnP Debug Messages (PNP_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Protocols

  *

  ISA Plug and Play support (ISAPNP) [Y/n/?] y

  Plug and Play BIOS support (EXPERIMENTAL) (PNPBIOS) [N/y/?] n

  Plug and Play ACPI support (EXPERIMENTAL) (PNPACPI) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Block devices

*

Normal floppy disk support (BLK_DEV_FD) [M/n/y/?] m

XT hard disk support (BLK_DEV_XD) [N/m/y/?] n

Parallel port IDE device support (PARIDE) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Parallel IDE high-level drivers

  *

  Parallel port IDE disks (PARIDE_PD) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port ATAPI CD-ROMs (PARIDE_PCD) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port ATAPI disks (PARIDE_PF) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port ATAPI tapes (PARIDE_PT) [M/n/?] m

  Parallel port generic ATAPI devices (PARIDE_PG) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Parallel IDE protocol modules

  *

  ATEN EH-100 protocol (PARIDE_ATEN) [M/n/?] m

  MicroSolutions backpack (Series 5) protocol (PARIDE_BPCK) [M/n/?] m

  MicroSolutions backpack (Series 6) protocol (PARIDE_BPCK6) [M/n/?] m

  DataStor Commuter protocol (PARIDE_COMM) [M/n/?] m

  DataStor EP-2000 protocol (PARIDE_DSTR) [M/n/?] m

  FIT TD-2000 protocol (PARIDE_FIT2) [M/n/?] m

  FIT TD-3000 protocol (PARIDE_FIT3) [M/n/?] m

  Shuttle EPAT/EPEZ protocol (PARIDE_EPAT) [M/n/?] m

    Support c7/c8 chips (EXPERIMENTAL) (PARIDE_EPATC8) [Y/n/?] y

  Shuttle EPIA protocol (PARIDE_EPIA) [M/n/?] m

  Freecom IQ ASIC-2 protocol (PARIDE_FRIQ) [M/n/?] m

  FreeCom power protocol (PARIDE_FRPW) [M/n/?] m

  KingByte KBIC-951A/971A protocols (PARIDE_KBIC) [M/n/?] m

  KT PHd protocol (PARIDE_KTTI) [M/n/?] m

  OnSpec 90c20 protocol (PARIDE_ON20) [M/n/?] m

  OnSpec 90c26 protocol (PARIDE_ON26) [M/n/?] m

Compaq SMART2 support (BLK_CPQ_DA) [M/n/y/?] m

Compaq Smart Array 5xxx support (BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA) [M/n/y/?] m

  SCSI tape drive support for Smart Array 5xxx (CISS_SCSI_TAPE) [N/y/?] n

Mylex DAC960/DAC1100 PCI RAID Controller support (BLK_DEV_DAC960) [M/n/y/?] m

Micro Memory MM5415 Battery Backed RAM support (EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_UMEM) [M/n/y/?] m

Loopback device support (BLK_DEV_LOOP) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Cryptoloop Support (BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP) [N/m/y/?] n

Network block device support (BLK_DEV_NBD) [M/n/y/?] m

Promise SATA SX8 support (BLK_DEV_SX8) [M/n/y/?] m

Low Performance USB Block driver (BLK_DEV_UB) [N/m/?] n

RAM disk support (BLK_DEV_RAM) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Default number of RAM disks (BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT) [16] 16

  Default RAM disk size (kbytes) (BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE) [8192] 8192

  Initial RAM disk (initrd) support (BLK_DEV_INITRD) [Y/n/?] y

Packet writing on CD/DVD media (CDROM_PKTCDVD) [N/m/y/?] n

ATA over Ethernet support (ATA_OVER_ETH) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

*

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (IDE) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support (BLK_DEV_IDE) [Y/n/m/?] y

    *

    * Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

    *

    Support for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver) (BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA) [N/y/?] n

    Use old disk-only driver on primary interface (BLK_DEV_HD_IDE) [N/y/?] n

    Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support (BLK_DEV_IDEDISK) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Use multi-mode by default (IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE) [Y/n/?] y

    PCMCIA IDE support (BLK_DEV_IDECS) [M/n/?] m

    Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_IDECD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Include IDE/ATAPI TAPE support (EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_IDETAPE) [N/m/y/?] n

    Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support (BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY) [M/n/y/?] m

    SCSI emulation support (BLK_DEV_IDESCSI) [N/m/y/?] n

    IDE Taskfile Access (IDE_TASK_IOCTL) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * IDE chipset support/bugfixes

    *

    generic/default IDE chipset support (IDE_GENERIC) [Y/n/m/?] y

    CMD640 chipset bugfix/support (BLK_DEV_CMD640) [Y/n/?] y

      CMD640 enhanced support (BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED) [Y/n/?] y

    PNP EIDE support (BLK_DEV_IDEPNP) [Y/n/?] y

    PCI IDE chipset support (BLK_DEV_IDEPCI) [Y/n/?] y

      Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support (IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ) [Y/n/?] y

      Boot off-board chipsets first support (BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD) [N/y/?] n

      Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support (BLK_DEV_GENERIC) [Y/n/m] y

      OPTi 82C621 chipset enhanced support (EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_OPTI621) [Y/n/m/?] y

      RZ1000 chipset bugfix/support (BLK_DEV_RZ1000) [Y/n/m/?] y

      Generic PCI bus-master DMA support (BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI) [Y/n/?] y

        Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA (BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED) [N/y/?] n

        Use PCI DMA by default when available (IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO) [Y/n/?] y

          Enable DMA only for disks  (IDEDMA_ONLYDISK) [N/y/?] n

        AEC62XX chipset support (BLK_DEV_AEC62XX) [Y/n/m/?] y

        ALI M15x3 chipset support (BLK_DEV_ALI15X3) [Y/n/m/?] y

          ALI M15x3 WDC support (DANGEROUS) (WDC_ALI15X3) [N/y/?] n

        AMD and nVidia IDE support (BLK_DEV_AMD74XX) [Y/n/m/?] y

        ATI IXP chipset IDE support (BLK_DEV_ATIIXP) [Y/n/m/?] y

        CMD64{3|6|8|9} chipset support (BLK_DEV_CMD64X) [Y/n/m/?] y

        Compaq Triflex IDE support (BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX) [Y/n/m/?] y

        CY82C693 chipset support (BLK_DEV_CY82C693) [Y/n/m/?] y

        Cyrix CS5510/20 MediaGX chipset support (VERY EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_CS5520) [Y/n/m/?] y

        Cyrix/National Semiconductor CS5530 MediaGX chipset support (BLK_DEV_CS5530) [Y/n/m/?] y

        AMD CS5535 chipset support (BLK_DEV_CS5535) [Y/n/m/?] y

        HPT34X chipset support (BLK_DEV_HPT34X) [Y/n/m/?] y

          HPT34X AUTODMA support (EXPERIMENTAL) (HPT34X_AUTODMA) [N/y/?] n

        HPT36X/37X chipset support (BLK_DEV_HPT366) [Y/n/m/?] y

        National SCx200 chipset support (BLK_DEV_SC1200) [Y/n/m/?] y

        Intel PIIXn chipsets support (BLK_DEV_PIIX) [Y/n/m/?] y

        IT821X IDE support (BLK_DEV_IT821X) [Y/n/m/?] y

        NS87415 chipset support (BLK_DEV_NS87415) [Y/n/m/?] y

        PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support (BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD) [Y/n/m/?] y

          Special UDMA Feature (PDC202XX_BURST) [N/y/?] n

        PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support (BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW) [Y/n/m] y

        ServerWorks OSB4/CSB5/CSB6 chipsets support (BLK_DEV_SVWKS) [Y/n/m/?] y

        Silicon Image chipset support (BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE) [M/n/y/?] m

        SiS5513 chipset support (BLK_DEV_SIS5513) [Y/n/m/?] y

        SLC90E66 chipset support (BLK_DEV_SLC90E66) [Y/n/m/?] y

        Tekram TRM290 chipset support (BLK_DEV_TRM290) [Y/n/m/?] y

        VIA82CXXX chipset support (BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Other IDE chipset support (IDE_CHIPSETS) [Y/n/?] y

      *

      * Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters

      *

      Generic 4 drives/port support (BLK_DEV_4DRIVES) [Y/n/?] y

      ALI M14xx support (BLK_DEV_ALI14XX) [Y/n/m/?] y

      DTC-2278 support (BLK_DEV_DTC2278) [Y/n/m/?] y

      Holtek HT6560B support (BLK_DEV_HT6560B) [Y/n/m/?] y

      QDI QD65xx support (BLK_DEV_QD65XX) [Y/n/m/?] y

      UMC-8672 support (BLK_DEV_UMC8672) [Y/n/m/?] y

    IGNORE word93 Validation BITS (IDEDMA_IVB) [Y/n/?] y

*

* SCSI device support

*

RAID Transport Class (RAID_ATTRS) [M/n/y/?] m

SCSI device support (SCSI) [Y/m/?] y

  legacy /proc/scsi/ support (SCSI_PROC_FS) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

  *

  SCSI disk support (BLK_DEV_SD) [Y/n/m/?] y

  SCSI tape support (CHR_DEV_ST) [N/m/y/?] n

  SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support (CHR_DEV_OSST) [N/m/y/?] n

  SCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

  SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [M/n/y/?] m

  SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

  *

  Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device (SCSI_MULTI_LUN) [N/y/?] n

  Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size +=12K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [N/y/?] n

  SCSI logging facility (SCSI_LOGGING) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * SCSI Transport Attributes

  *

  Parallel SCSI (SPI) Transport Attributes (SCSI_SPI_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

  FiberChannel Transport Attributes (SCSI_FC_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

  iSCSI Transport Attributes (SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS) [N/m/y/?] n

  SAS Transport Attributes (SCSI_SAS_ATTRS) [M/y/?] m

  *

  * SCSI low-level drivers

  *

  iSCSI Initiator over TCP/IP (ISCSI_TCP) [N/m/y/?] n

  3ware 5/6/7/8xxx ATA-RAID support (BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID) [M/n/y/?] m

  3ware 9xxx SATA-RAID support (SCSI_3W_9XXX) [M/n/y/?] m

  7000FASST SCSI support (SCSI_7000FASST) [M/n/y/?] m

  ACARD SCSI support (SCSI_ACARD) [M/n/y/?] m

  Adaptec AHA152X/2825 support (SCSI_AHA152X) [M/n/y/?] m

  Adaptec AHA1542 support (SCSI_AHA1542) [M/n/y/?] m

  Adaptec AHA1740 support (SCSI_AHA1740) [M/n/y/?] m

  Adaptec AACRAID support (SCSI_AACRAID) [M/n/y] m

  Adaptec AIC7xxx Fast -> U160 support (New Driver) (SCSI_AIC7XXX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Maximum number of TCQ commands per device (AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE) [32] 32

    Initial bus reset delay in milli-seconds (AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS) [5000] 5000

    Probe for EISA and VL AIC7XXX Adapters (AIC7XXX_PROBE_EISA_VL) [Y/n/?] y

    Compile in Debugging Code (AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE) [N/y/?] n

    Debug code enable mask (2047 for all debugging) (AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK) [0] 0

    Decode registers during diagnostics (AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT) [Y/n/?] y

  Adaptec AIC7xxx support (old driver) (SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD) [N/m/y/?] n

  Adaptec AIC79xx U320 support (SCSI_AIC79XX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Maximum number of TCQ commands per device (AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE) [32] 32

    Initial bus reset delay in milli-seconds (AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS) [5000] 5000

    Enable Read Streaming for All Targets (AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM) [N/y/?] n

    Compile in Debugging Code (AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE) [N/y/?] n

    Debug code enable mask (16383 for all debugging) (AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK) [0] 0

    Decode registers during diagnostics (AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT) [N/y/?] n

  Adaptec I2O RAID support  (SCSI_DPT_I2O) [M/n/y/?] m

  Always IN2000 SCSI support (SCSI_IN2000) [M/n/y/?] m

  LSI Logic New Generation RAID Device Drivers (MEGARAID_NEWGEN) [Y/n/?] y

    LSI Logic Management Module (New Driver) (MEGARAID_MM) [M/n/y/?] m

      LSI Logic MegaRAID Driver (New Driver) (MEGARAID_MAILBOX) [M/n/?] m

  LSI Logic Legacy MegaRAID Driver (MEGARAID_LEGACY) [M/n/y/?] m

  LSI Logic MegaRAID SAS RAID Module (MEGARAID_SAS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Serial ATA (SATA) support (SCSI_SATA) [Y/n/m/?] y

    AHCI SATA support (SCSI_SATA_AHCI) [M/n/y/?] m

    ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support (SCSI_SATA_SVW) [M/n/y/?] m

    Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support (SCSI_ATA_PIIX) [M/n/y/?] m

    Marvell SATA support (HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL) (SCSI_SATA_MV) [M/n/y/?] m

    NVIDIA SATA support (SCSI_SATA_NV) [M/n/y/?] m

    Pacific Digital ADMA support (SCSI_PDC_ADMA) [M/n/y/?] m

    Pacific Digital SATA QStor support (SCSI_SATA_QSTOR) [M/n/y/?] m

    Promise SATA TX2/TX4 support (SCSI_SATA_PROMISE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Promise SATA SX4 support (SCSI_SATA_SX4) [M/n/y/?] m

    Silicon Image SATA support (SCSI_SATA_SIL) [M/n/y/?] m

    Silicon Image 3124/3132 SATA support (SCSI_SATA_SIL24) [M/n/y/?] m

    SiS 964/180 SATA support (SCSI_SATA_SIS) [M/n/y/?] m

    ULi Electronics SATA support (SCSI_SATA_ULI) [M/n/y/?] m

    VIA SATA support (SCSI_SATA_VIA) [M/n/y/?] m

    VITESSE VSC-7174 SATA support (SCSI_SATA_VITESSE) [M/n/y/?] m

  BusLogic SCSI support (SCSI_BUSLOGIC) [M/n/y/?] m

    Omit FlashPoint support (SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT) [N/y/?] n

  DMX3191D SCSI support (SCSI_DMX3191D) [M/n/y/?] m

  DTC3180/3280 SCSI support (SCSI_DTC3280) [M/n/y/?] m

  EATA ISA/EISA/PCI (DPT and generic EATA/DMA-compliant boards) support (SCSI_EATA) [M/n/y/?] m

    enable tagged command queueing (SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE) [Y/n/?] y

    enable elevator sorting (SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS) [Y/n/?] y

    maximum number of queued commands (SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS) [16] 16

  Future Domain 16xx SCSI/AHA-2920A support (SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN) [M/n/y/?] m

  Intel/ICP (former GDT SCSI Disk Array) RAID Controller support (SCSI_GDTH) [M/n/y/?] m

  Generic NCR5380/53c400 SCSI PIO support (SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380) [N/m/y/?] n

  Generic NCR5380/53c400 SCSI MMIO support (SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO) [N/m/y/?] n

  IBM ServeRAID support (SCSI_IPS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Initio 9100U(W) support (SCSI_INITIO) [M/n/y/?] m

  Initio INI-A100U2W support (SCSI_INIA100) [M/n/y/?] m

  IOMEGA parallel port (ppa - older drives) (SCSI_PPA) [M/n/?] m

  IOMEGA parallel port (imm - newer drives) (SCSI_IMM) [M/n/?] m

  ppa/imm option - Use slow (but safe) EPP-16 (SCSI_IZIP_EPP16) [N/y/?] n

  ppa/imm option - Assume slow parport control register (SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR) [N/y/?] n

  NCR53c406a SCSI support (SCSI_NCR53C406A) [M/n/y/?] m

  SYM53C8XX Version 2 SCSI support (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2) [M/n/y/?] m

    DMA addressing mode (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE) [1] 1

    default tagged command queue depth (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS) [16] 16

    maximum number of queued commands (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS) [64] 64

    use port IO (SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED) [N/y/?] n

  IBM Power Linux RAID adapter support (SCSI_IPR) [M/n/y/?] m

    enable driver internal trace (SCSI_IPR_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

    enable adapter dump support (SCSI_IPR_DUMP) [N/y/?] n

  PAS16 SCSI support (SCSI_PAS16) [M/n/y/?] m

  PSI240i support (SCSI_PSI240I) [M/n/y/?] m

  Qlogic FAS SCSI support (SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Qlogic ISP FC SCSI support (SCSI_QLOGIC_FC) [M/n/y/?] m

    Include loadable firmware in driver (SCSI_QLOGIC_FC_FIRMWARE) [N/y/?] n

  Qlogic QLA 1240/1x80/1x160 SCSI support (SCSI_QLOGIC_1280) [M/n/y/?] m

  QLogic QLA2XXX Fibre Channel Support (SCSI_QLA_FC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel Support (SCSI_LPFC) [M/n/y/?] m

  Simple 53c710 SCSI support (Compaq, NCR machines) (SCSI_SIM710) [M/n/y/?] m

  Symbios 53c416 SCSI support (SCSI_SYM53C416) [M/n/y/?] m

  Tekram DC395(U/UW/F) and DC315(U) SCSI support (EXPERIMENTAL) (SCSI_DC395x) [M/n/y/?] m

  Tekram DC390(T) and Am53/79C974 SCSI support (SCSI_DC390T) [M/n/y/?] m

  Trantor T128/T128F/T228 SCSI support (SCSI_T128) [M/n/y/?] m

  UltraStor 14F/34F support (SCSI_U14_34F) [M/n/y/?] m

    enable tagged command queueing (SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE) [Y/n/?] y

    enable elevator sorting (SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS) [Y/n/?] y

    maximum number of queued commands (SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS) [8] 8

  UltraStor SCSI support (SCSI_ULTRASTOR) [M/n/y/?] m

  Workbit NinjaSCSI-32Bi/UDE support (SCSI_NSP32) [M/n/y/?] m

  SCSI debugging host simulator (SCSI_DEBUG) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

  *

  Adaptec AHA152X PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_AHA152X) [M/n/?] m

  Future Domain PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_FDOMAIN) [M/n/?] m

  NinjaSCSI-3 / NinjaSCSI-32Bi (16bit) PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI) [M/n/?] m

  Qlogic PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_QLOGIC) [M/n/?] m

  Symbios 53c500 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_SYM53C500) [M/n/?] m

*

* Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

*

Support non-SCSI/IDE/ATAPI CDROM drives (CD_NO_IDESCSI) [N/y/?] n

*

* Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

*

Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM) (MD) [Y/n/?] y

  RAID support (BLK_DEV_MD) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Linear (append) mode (MD_LINEAR) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-0 (striping) mode (MD_RAID0) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-1 (mirroring) mode (MD_RAID1) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-10 (mirrored striping) mode (EXPERIMENTAL) (MD_RAID10) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-4/RAID-5 mode (MD_RAID5) [M/n/y/?] m

    RAID-6 mode (MD_RAID6) [M/n/y/?] m

    Multipath I/O support (MD_MULTIPATH) [M/n/y/?] m

    Faulty test module for MD (MD_FAULTY) [M/n/y/?] m

  Device mapper support (BLK_DEV_DM) [M/n/y/?] m

    Crypt target support (DM_CRYPT) [M/n/?] m

    Snapshot target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_SNAPSHOT) [M/n/?] m

    Mirror target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_MIRROR) [M/n/?] m

    Zero target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_ZERO) [M/n/?] m

    Multipath target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_MULTIPATH) [M/n/?] m

      EMC CX/AX multipath support (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_MULTIPATH_EMC) [M/n/?] m

    Bad Block Relocation Device Target (EXPERIMENTAL) (BLK_DEV_DM_BBR) [M/n/?] m

*

* Fusion MPT device support

*

Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPI (FUSION_SPI) [M/n/y/?] m

Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for FC (FUSION_FC) [M/n/y/?] m

Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SAS (FUSION_SAS) [M/n/y/?] m

Maximum number of scatter gather entries (16 - 128) (FUSION_MAX_SGE) [128] 128

Fusion MPT misc device (ioctl) driver (FUSION_CTL) [M/n/?] m

Fusion MPT LAN driver (FUSION_LAN) [M/n/?] m

*

* IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

*

IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (IEEE1394) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Subsystem Options

  *

  Excessive debugging output (IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  OUI Database built-in (IEEE1394_OUI_DB) [N/y/?] n

  Build in extra config rom entries for certain functionality (IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS) [Y/?] y

    IP-1394 Entry (IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394) [Y/?] y

  Export all symbols of ieee1394's API (IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Device Drivers

  *

  *

  * Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

  *

  OHCI-1394 support (IEEE1394_OHCI1394) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Protocol Drivers

  *

  OHCI-1394 Video support (IEEE1394_VIDEO1394) [M/n/?] m

  SBP-2 support (Harddisks etc.) (IEEE1394_SBP2) [M/n/?] m

    Enable Phys DMA support for SBP2 (Debug) (IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA) [N/y] n

  Ethernet over 1394 (IEEE1394_ETH1394) [M/n/?] m

  OHCI-DV I/O support (IEEE1394_DV1394) [M/n/?] m

  Raw IEEE1394 I/O support (IEEE1394_RAWIO) [M/n/?] m

*

* I2O device support

*

I2O support (I2O) [M/n/y/?] m

  Enable LCT notification (I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Enable Adaptec extensions (I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC) [Y/n/?] y

  I2O Configuration support (I2O_CONFIG) [M/n/?] m

    Enable ioctls (OBSOLETE) (I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL) [Y/n/?] y

  I2O Bus Adapter OSM (I2O_BUS) [M/n/?] m

  I2O Block OSM (I2O_BLOCK) [M/n/?] m

  I2O SCSI OSM (I2O_SCSI) [M/n/?] m

  I2O /proc support (I2O_PROC) [M/n/?] m

*

* Network device support

*

Network device support (NETDEVICES) [Y/n/?] y

Dummy net driver support (DUMMY) [N/m/y/?] n

Bonding driver support (BONDING) [N/m/y/?] n

EQL (serial line load balancing) support (EQUALIZER) [N/m/y/?] n

Universal TUN/TAP device driver support (TUN) [N/m/y/?] n

General Instruments Surfboard 1000 (NET_SB1000) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* ARCnet devices

*

ARCnet support (ARCNET) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* PHY device support

*

PHY Device support and infrastructure (PHYLIB) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * MII PHY device drivers

  *

  Drivers for Marvell PHYs (MARVELL_PHY) [M/n/?] m

  Drivers for Davicom PHYs (DAVICOM_PHY) [M/n/?] m

  Drivers for Quality Semiconductor PHYs (QSEMI_PHY) [M/n/?] m

  Drivers for the Intel LXT PHYs (LXT_PHY) [M/n/?] m

  Drivers for the Cicada PHYs (CICADA_PHY) [M/n/?] m

*

* Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

*

Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) (NET_ETHERNET) [Y/n/?] y

  Generic Media Independent Interface device support (MII) [M/y/?] m

Sun Happy Meal 10/100baseT support (HAPPYMEAL) [M/n/y/?] m

Sun GEM support (SUNGEM) [M/n/y/?] m

Sun Cassini support (CASSINI) [M/n/y/?] m

3COM cards (NET_VENDOR_3COM) [Y/n/?] y

  3c501 "EtherLink" support (EL1) [M/n/y/?] m

  3c503 "EtherLink II" support (EL2) [M/n/y/?] m

  3c505 "EtherLink Plus" support (ELPLUS) [M/n/y/?] m

  3c507 "EtherLink 16" support (EXPERIMENTAL) (EL16) [M/n/y/?] m

  3c509/3c529 (MCA)/3c579 "EtherLink III" support (EL3) [M/n/y/?] m

  3c515 ISA "Fast EtherLink" (3C515) [M/n/y/?] m

  3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support (VORTEX) [M/n/y/?] m

  3cr990 series "Typhoon" support (TYPHOON) [M/n/y/?] m

AMD LANCE and PCnet (AT1500 and NE2100) support (LANCE) [M/n/y/?] m

Western Digital/SMC cards (NET_VENDOR_SMC) [Y/n/?] y

  WD80*3 support (WD80x3) [M/n/y/?] m

  SMC Ultra support (ULTRA) [M/n/y/?] m

  SMC Ultra32 EISA support (ULTRA32) [M/n/y/?] m

SMC 9194 support (SMC9194) [M/n/y/?] m

Racal-Interlan (Micom) NI cards (NET_VENDOR_RACAL) [Y/n/?] y

  NI5210 support (NI52) [M/n/y/?] m

  NI6510 support (NI65) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Tulip family network device support

*

"Tulip" family network device support (NET_TULIP) [Y/n/?] y

  Early DECchip Tulip (dc2104x) PCI support (EXPERIMENTAL) (DE2104X) [M/n/y/?] m

  DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support (TULIP) [M/n/y/?] m

    New bus configuration (EXPERIMENTAL) (TULIP_MWI) [Y/n/?] y

    Use PCI shared mem for NIC registers (TULIP_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

    Use NAPI RX polling  (TULIP_NAPI) [Y/n/?] y

      Use Interrupt Mitigation  (TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION) [Y/n/?] y

  Generic DECchip & DIGITAL EtherWORKS PCI/EISA (DE4X5) [M/n/y/?] m

  Winbond W89c840 Ethernet support (WINBOND_840) [M/n/y/?] m

  Davicom DM910x/DM980x support (DM9102) [M/n/y/?] m

  ULi M526x controller support (ULI526X) [M/n/y/?] m

  Xircom CardBus support (new driver) (PCMCIA_XIRCOM) [M/n/y/?] m

AT1700/1720 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (AT1700) [M/n/y/?] m

DEPCA, DE10x, DE200, DE201, DE202, DE422 support (DEPCA) [M/n/y/?] m

HP 10/100VG PCLAN (ISA, EISA, PCI) support (HP100) [M/n/y/?] m

Other ISA cards (NET_ISA) [Y/n/?] y

  Cabletron E21xx support (E2100) [M/n/y/?] m

  EtherWORKS 3 (DE203, DE204, DE205) support (EWRK3) [M/n/y/?] m

  EtherExpress 16 support (EEXPRESS) [M/n/y/?] m

  EtherExpressPro support/EtherExpress 10 (i82595) support (EEXPRESS_PRO) [M/n/y/?] m

  HP PCLAN+ (27247B and 27252A) support (HPLAN_PLUS) [M/n/y/?] m

  HP PCLAN (27245 and other 27xxx series) support (HPLAN) [M/n/y/?] m

  LP486E on board Ethernet (LP486E) [M/n/y/?] m

  ICL EtherTeam 16i/32 support (ETH16I) [M/n/y/?] m

NE2000/NE1000 support (NE2000) [M/n/y/?] m

Zenith Z-Note support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ZNET) [M/n/y/?] m

SEEQ8005 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (SEEQ8005) [M/n/y/?] m

EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers (NET_PCI) [Y/n/?] y

  AMD PCnet32 PCI support (PCNET32) [M/n/y/?] m

  AMD 8111 (new PCI lance) support (AMD8111_ETH) [M/n/y/?] m

    Enable NAPI support (AMD8111E_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

  Adaptec Starfire/DuraLAN support (ADAPTEC_STARFIRE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use Rx Polling (NAPI) (EXPERIMENTAL) (ADAPTEC_STARFIRE_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

  Ansel Communications EISA 3200 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (AC3200) [M/n/y/?] m

  Apricot Xen-II on board Ethernet (APRICOT) [M/n/y/?] m

  Broadcom 4400 ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) (B44) [M/n/y/?] m

  Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) (FORCEDETH) [M/n/y/?] m

  CS89x0 support (CS89x0) [M/n/y/?] m

  Digi Intl. RightSwitch SE-X support (DGRS) [M/n/y/?] m

  EtherExpressPro/100 support (eepro100, original Becker driver) (EEPRO100) [N/m/y/?] n

  Intel(R) PRO/100+ support (E100) [M/n/y/?] m

  Mylex EISA LNE390A/B support (EXPERIMENTAL) (LNE390) [M/n/y/?] m

  Myson MTD-8xx PCI Ethernet support (FEALNX) [M/n/y/?] m

  National Semiconductor DP8381x series PCI Ethernet support (NATSEMI) [M/n/y/?] m

  PCI NE2000 and clones support (see help) (NE2K_PCI) [M/n/y/?] m

  Novell/Eagle/Microdyne NE3210 EISA support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NE3210) [M/n/y/?] m

  Racal-Interlan EISA ES3210 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ES3210) [M/n/y/?] m

  RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL) (8139CP) [M/n/y/?] m

  RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (8139TOO) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use PIO instead of MMIO (8139TOO_PIO) [N/y/?] n

    Support for uncommon RTL-8139 rev. K (automatic channel equalization) (8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER) [Y/n/?] y

    Support for older RTL-8129/8130 boards (8139TOO_8129) [Y/n/?] y

    Use older RX-reset method (8139_OLD_RX_RESET) [N/y/?] n

  SiS 900/7016 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (SIS900) [M/n/y/?] m

  SMC EtherPower II (EPIC100) [M/n/y/?] m

  Sundance Alta support (SUNDANCE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use MMIO instead of PIO (SUNDANCE_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

  TI ThunderLAN support (TLAN) [M/n/y/?] m

  VIA Rhine support (VIA_RHINE) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use MMIO instead of PIO (VIA_RHINE_MMIO) [Y/n/?] y

Pocket and portable adapters (NET_POCKET) [Y/n/?] y

  AT-LAN-TEC/RealTek pocket adapter support (ATP) [M/n/?] m

  D-Link DE600 pocket adapter support (DE600) [M/n/?] m

  D-Link DE620 pocket adapter support (DE620) [M/n/?] m

*

* Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

*

Alteon AceNIC/3Com 3C985/NetGear GA620 Gigabit support (ACENIC) [M/n/y/?] m

  Omit support for old Tigon I based AceNICs (ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I) [N/y/?] n

D-Link DL2000-based Gigabit Ethernet support (DL2K) [M/n/y/?] m

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support (E1000) [M/n/y/?] m

  Use Rx Polling (NAPI) (E1000_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

  Disable Packet Split for PCI express adapters (E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT) [N/y/?] (NEW) National Semiconduct DP83820 support (NS83820) [M/n/y/?] m

Packet Engines Hamachi GNIC-II support (HAMACHI) [M/n/y/?] m

Packet Engines Yellowfin Gigabit-NIC support (EXPERIMENTAL) (YELLOWFIN) [M/n/y/?] m

Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support (R8169) [M/n/y/?] m

  Use Rx and Tx Polling (NAPI) (EXPERIMENTAL) (R8169_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

  VLAN support (R8169_VLAN) [Y/n/?] y

SiS190/SiS191 gigabit ethernet support (SIS190) [M/n/y/?] m

New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support (SKGE) [M/n/y/?] m

SysKonnect Yukon2 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (SKY2) [M/n/y/?] m

Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (DEPRECATED) (SK98LIN) [M/n/y/?] m

VIA Velocity support (VIA_VELOCITY) [M/n/y/?] m

Broadcom Tigon3 support (TIGON3) [M/n/y/?] m

Broadcom NetXtremeII support (BNX2) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

*

Chelsio 10Gb Ethernet support (CHELSIO_T1) [M/n/y/?] m

Intel(R) PRO/10GbE support (IXGB) [M/n/y/?] m

  Use Rx Polling (NAPI) (EXPERIMENTAL) (IXGB_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

S2IO 10Gbe XFrame NIC (S2IO) [M/n/y/?] m

  Use Rx Polling (NAPI) (EXPERIMENTAL) (S2IO_NAPI) [N/y/?] n

*

* Token Ring devices

*

Token Ring driver support (TR) [Y/n/?] y

  IBM Tropic chipset based adapter support (IBMTR) [M/n/y/?] m

  IBM Olympic chipset PCI adapter support (IBMOL) [M/n/y/?] m

  IBM Lanstreamer chipset PCI adapter support (IBMLS) [M/n/y/?] m

  3Com 3C359 Token Link Velocity XL adapter support (3C359) [M/n/y/?] m

  Generic TMS380 Token Ring ISA/PCI adapter support (TMS380TR) [M/n/y/?] m

    Generic TMS380 PCI support (TMSPCI) [M/n/?] m

    SysKonnect TR4/16 ISA support (SKISA) [M/n/?] m

    Proteon ISA support (PROTEON) [M/n/?] m

    Madge Smart 16/4 PCI Mk2 support (ABYSS) [M/n/?] m

  SMC ISA/MCA adapter support (SMCTR) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

*

Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (NET_RADIO) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

  *

  STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP) (STRIP) [M/n/y/?] m

  Aironet Arlan 655 & IC2200 DS support (ARLAN) [M/n/y/?] m

  AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN & DEC RoamAbout DS ISA support (WAVELAN) [M/n/y/?] m

  AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN Pcmcia wireless support (PCMCIA_WAVELAN) [M/n/?] m

  Xircom Netwave AirSurfer Pcmcia wireless support (PCMCIA_NETWAVE) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

  *

  Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support (PCMCIA_RAYCS) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

  *

  Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection (IPW2100) [M/n/?] m

    Enable promiscuous mode (IPW2100_MONITOR) [Y/n/?] y

    Enable full debugging output in IPW2100 module. (IPW2100_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW)   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection (IPW2200) [M/n/?] m

    Enable full debugging output in IPW2200 module. (IPW2200_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW)   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards (AIRO) [M/n/y/?] m

  Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol) (HERMES) [M/n/y/?] m

    Hermes in PLX9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 etc.) (PLX_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

    Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (TMD_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

    Nortel emobility PCI adaptor support (NORTEL_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

    Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b adaptor support (PCI_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

  Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support (ATMEL) [M/n/y/?] m

    Atmel at76c506 PCI cards (PCI_ATMEL) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

  *

  Hermes PCMCIA card support (PCMCIA_HERMES) [M/n/?] m

  Symbol Spectrum24 Trilogy PCMCIA card support (PCMCIA_SPECTRUM) [M/n/?] m

  Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards (AIRO_CS) [M/n/?] m

  Atmel at76c502/at76c504 PCMCIA cards (PCMCIA_ATMEL) [M/n/?] m

  Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards (PCMCIA_WL3501) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

  *

  Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus (PRISM54) [M/n/y/?] m

  IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP) (HOSTAP) [M/n/y/?] m

    Support downloading firmware images with Host AP driver (HOSTAP_FIRMWARE) [Y/n/?] y

      Support for non-volatile firmware download (HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM) [N/y/?] (NEW)     Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 in PLX9052 PCI adaptors (HOSTAP_PLX) [M/n/?] m

    Host AP driver for Prism2.5 PCI adaptors (HOSTAP_PCI) [M/n/?] m

    Host AP driver for Prism2/2.5/3 PC Cards (HOSTAP_CS) [M/n/?] m

*

* PCMCIA network device support

*

PCMCIA network device support (NET_PCMCIA) [Y/n/?] y

  3Com 3c589 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_3C589) [M/n/?] m

  3Com 3c574 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_3C574) [M/n/?] m

  Fujitsu FMV-J18x PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_FMVJ18X) [M/n/?] m

  NE2000 compatible PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_PCNET) [M/n/?] m

  New Media PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_NMCLAN) [M/n/?] m

  SMC 91Cxx PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_SMC91C92) [M/n/?] m

  Xircom 16-bit PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_XIRC2PS) [M/n/?] m

  Asix AX88190 PCMCIA support (PCMCIA_AXNET) [M/n/?] m

  IBM PCMCIA tokenring adapter support (PCMCIA_IBMTR) [M/n/?] m

*

* Wan interfaces

*

Wan interfaces support (WAN) [Y/n/?] y

  Comtrol Hostess SV-11 support (HOSTESS_SV11) [M/n/?] m

  COSA/SRP sync serial boards support (COSA) [M/n/?] m

  Etinc PCISYNC serial board support (DSCC4) [M/n/?] m

    Etinc PCISYNC features (DSCC4_PCISYNC) [Y/n/?] y

    Hard reset support (DSCC4_PCI_RST) [Y/n/?] y

  LanMedia Corp. SSI/V.35, T1/E1, HSSI, T3 boards (LANMEDIA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Sealevel Systems 4021 support (SEALEVEL_4021) [M/n/?] m

  SyncLink HDLC/SYNCPPP support (SYNCLINK_SYNCPPP) [M/n/y/?] m

  Generic HDLC layer (HDLC) [M/n/y/?] m

    Raw HDLC support (HDLC_RAW) [Y/n/?] y

    Raw HDLC Ethernet device support (HDLC_RAW_ETH) [Y/n/?] y

    Cisco HDLC support (HDLC_CISCO) [Y/n/?] y

    Frame Relay support (HDLC_FR) [Y/n/?] y

    Synchronous Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) support (HDLC_PPP) [Y/n/?] y

    *

    * X.25/LAPB support is disabled

    *

    Goramo PCI200SYN support (PCI200SYN) [M/n/?] m

    SBE Inc. wanXL support (WANXL) [M/n/?] m

    Cyclades-PC300 support (RS-232/V.35, X.21, T1/E1 boards) (PC300) [M/n/?] m

      Cyclades-PC300 MLPPP support (PC300_MLPPP) [Y/n/?] y

    SDL RISCom/N2 support (N2) [M/n/?] m

    Moxa C101 support (C101) [M/n/?] m

    FarSync T-Series support (FARSYNC) [M/n/?] m

  Frame Relay DLCI support (DLCI) [M/n/y/?] m

    Max open DLCI (DLCI_COUNT) [24] 24

    Max DLCI per device (DLCI_MAX) [8] 8

    SDLA (Sangoma S502/S508) support (SDLA) [M/n/?] m

  Granch SBNI12 Leased Line adapter support (SBNI) [M/n/y/?] m

    Multiple line feature support (SBNI_MULTILINE) [Y/n/?] y

*

* ATM drivers

*

Dummy ATM driver (ATM_DUMMY) [N/m/?] n

ATM over TCP (ATM_TCP) [N/m/?] n

Efficient Networks Speedstream 3010 (ATM_LANAI) [N/m/?] n

Efficient Networks ENI155P (ATM_ENI) [N/m/?] n

Fujitsu FireStream (FS50/FS155)  (ATM_FIRESTREAM) [N/m/?] n

ZeitNet ZN1221/ZN1225 (ATM_ZATM) [N/m/?] n

IDT 77201 (NICStAR) (ForeRunnerLE) (ATM_NICSTAR) [N/m/?] n

IDT 77252 (NICStAR II) (ATM_IDT77252) [N/m/?] n

Madge Ambassador (Collage PCI 155 Server) (ATM_AMBASSADOR) [N/m/?] n

Madge Horizon [Ultra] (Collage PCI 25 and Collage PCI 155 Client) (ATM_HORIZON) [N/m/?] n

Interphase ATM PCI x575/x525/x531 (ATM_IA) [N/m/?] n

FORE Systems 200E-series (ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE) [N/m/?] n

ForeRunner HE Series (ATM_HE) [N/m/?] n

FDDI driver support (FDDI) [Y/n/?] y

  Digital DEFEA and DEFPA adapter support (DEFXX) [M/n/y/?] m

  SysKonnect FDDI PCI support (SKFP) [M/n/y/?] m

HIPPI driver support (EXPERIMENTAL) (HIPPI) [Y/n/?] y

  Essential RoadRunner HIPPI PCI adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ROADRUNNER) [M/n/y/?] m

    Use large TX/RX rings (EXPERIMENTAL) (ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS) [N/y/?] n

PLIP (parallel port) support (PLIP) [M/n/?] m

PPP (point-to-point protocol) support (PPP) [M/n/y/?] m

  PPP multilink support (EXPERIMENTAL) (PPP_MULTILINK) [Y/n/?] y

  PPP filtering (PPP_FILTER) [Y/n/?] y

  PPP support for async serial ports (PPP_ASYNC) [M/n/?] m

  PPP support for sync tty ports (PPP_SYNC_TTY) [M/n/?] m

  PPP Deflate compression (PPP_DEFLATE) [M/n/?] m

  PPP BSD-Compress compression (PPP_BSDCOMP) [M/n/?] m

  PPP MPPE compression (encryption) (EXPERIMENTAL) (PPP_MPPE) [M/n/?] m

  PPP over Ethernet (EXPERIMENTAL) (PPPOE) [M/n/?] m

  PPP over ATM (PPPOATM) [M/n/?] m

SLIP (serial line) support (SLIP) [M/n/y/?] m

  CSLIP compressed headers (SLIP_COMPRESSED) [Y/n/?] y

  Keepalive and linefill (SLIP_SMART) [Y/n/?] y

  Six bit SLIP encapsulation (SLIP_MODE_SLIP6) [Y/n/?] y

Fibre Channel driver support (NET_FC) [Y/n/?] y

Traffic Shaper (EXPERIMENTAL) (SHAPER) [N/m/y/?] n

Network console logging support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NETCONSOLE) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* ISDN subsystem

*

ISDN support (ISDN) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Old ISDN4Linux

  *

  Old ISDN4Linux (obsolete) (ISDN_I4L) [N/m/?] n

  *

  * CAPI subsystem

  *

  CAPI2.0 support (ISDN_CAPI) [M/n/?] m

    Verbose reason code reporting (kernel size +=7K) (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON) [N/y/?] n

    CAPI2.0 Middleware support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE) [Y/n/?] y

    CAPI2.0 /dev/capi support (ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20) [M/n/?] m

      CAPI2.0 filesystem support (ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL) [Y/n] y

    *

    * CAPI hardware drivers

    *

    *

    * Active AVM cards

    *

    Support AVM cards (CAPI_AVM) [Y/n/?] y

      AVM B1 ISA support (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1ISA) [M/n/?] m

      AVM B1 PCI support (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI) [M/n/?] m

        AVM B1 PCI V4 support (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4) [Y/n/?] y

      AVM T1/T1-B ISA support (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA) [M/n/?] m

      AVM B1/M1/M2 PCMCIA support (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA) [M/n/?] m

        AVM B1/M1/M2 PCMCIA cs module (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_AVM_CS) [M/n/?] m

      AVM T1/T1-B PCI support (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI) [M/n/?] m

      AVM C4/C2 support (ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Active Eicon DIVA Server cards

    *

    Support Eicon cards (CAPI_EICON) [Y/n/?] y

      Support Eicon DIVA Server cards (ISDN_DIVAS) [M/n/?] m

        DIVA Server BRI/PCI support (ISDN_DIVAS_BRIPCI) [Y/n/?] y

        DIVA Server PRI/PCI support (ISDN_DIVAS_PRIPCI) [Y/n/?] y

        DIVA CAPI2.0 interface support (ISDN_DIVAS_DIVACAPI) [M/n/?] m

        DIVA User-IDI interface support (ISDN_DIVAS_USERIDI) [M/n/?] m

        DIVA Maint driver support (ISDN_DIVAS_MAINT) [M/n/?] m

*

* Telephony Support

*

Linux telephony support (PHONE) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Input device support

*

Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) (INPUT) [Y/?] y

  *

  * Userland interfaces

  *

  Mouse interface (INPUT_MOUSEDEV) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Provide legacy /dev/psaux device (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX) [Y/n/?] y

    Horizontal screen resolution (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X) [1024] 1024

    Vertical screen resolution (INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y) [768] 768

  Joystick interface (INPUT_JOYDEV) [N/m/y/?] n

  Touchscreen interface (INPUT_TSDEV) [N/m/y/?] n

  Event interface (INPUT_EVDEV) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Event debugging (INPUT_EVBUG) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Input Device Drivers

  *

  *

  * Keyboards

  *

  Keyboards (INPUT_KEYBOARD) [Y/n/?] y

    Sun Type 4 and Type 5 keyboard (KEYBOARD_SUNKBD) [M/n/y/?] m

    DECstation/VAXstation LK201/LK401 keyboard (KEYBOARD_LKKBD) [M/n/y/?] m

    XT keyboard (KEYBOARD_XTKBD) [M/n/y/?] m

    Newton keyboard (KEYBOARD_NEWTON) [M/n/y/?] m

  *

  * Mouse

  *

  Mouse (INPUT_MOUSE) [Y/n/?] y

    PS/2 mouse (MOUSE_PS2) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Serial mouse (MOUSE_SERIAL) [M/n/y/?] m

    InPort/MS/ATIXL busmouse (MOUSE_INPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

      ATI XL variant (MOUSE_ATIXL) [Y/n/?] y

    Logitech busmouse (MOUSE_LOGIBM) [M/n/y/?] m

    IBM PC110 touchpad (MOUSE_PC110PAD) [M/n/y/?] m

    DEC VSXXX-AA/GA mouse and VSXXX-AB tablet (MOUSE_VSXXXAA) [N/m/y/?] n

  *

  * Joysticks

  *

  Joysticks (INPUT_JOYSTICK) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Touchscreens

  *

  Touchscreens (INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Miscellaneous devices

  *

  Miscellaneous devices (INPUT_MISC) [Y/n/?] y

    PC Speaker support (INPUT_PCSPKR) [M/n/y/?] m

    x86 Wistron laptop button interface (INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS) [N/m/y/?] n

    User level driver support (INPUT_UINPUT) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Hardware I/O ports

*

Serial I/O support (SERIO) [Y/?] y

  i8042 PC Keyboard controller (SERIO_I8042) [Y/?] y

  Serial port line discipline (SERIO_SERPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

  ct82c710 Aux port controller (SERIO_CT82C710) [M/n/y/?] m

  Parallel port keyboard adapter (SERIO_PARKBD) [M/n/?] m

  PCI PS/2 keyboard and PS/2 mouse controller (SERIO_PCIPS2) [M/n/y/?] m

  PS/2 driver library (SERIO_LIBPS2) [Y/?] y

  Raw access to serio ports (SERIO_RAW) [N/m/y/?] n

Gameport support (GAMEPORT) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Character devices

*

Virtual terminal (VT) [Y/n/?] y

  Support for console on virtual terminal (VT_CONSOLE) [Y/n/?] y

Non-standard serial port support (SERIAL_NONSTANDARD) [N/y/?] n

*

* Serial drivers

*

8250/16550 and compatible serial support (SERIAL_8250) [Y/m/?] y

  Console on 8250/16550 and compatible serial port (SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE) [Y/n/?] y

  8250/16550 PCMCIA device support (SERIAL_8250_CS) [M/n/?] m

  8250/16550 device discovery via ACPI namespace (SERIAL_8250_ACPI) [Y/n/?] y

  Maximum number of 8250/16550 serial ports (SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS) [4] 4

  Number of 8250/16550 serial ports to register at runtime (SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS) [4] (NEW)   Extended 8250/16550 serial driver options (SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED) [Y/n/?] y

    Support more than 4 legacy serial ports (SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS) [Y/n/?] y

    Support for sharing serial interrupts (SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ) [Y/n/?] y

    Autodetect IRQ on standard ports (unsafe) (SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ) [N/y/?] n

    Support RSA serial ports (SERIAL_8250_RSA) [Y/n/?] y

  Support Fourport cards (SERIAL_8250_FOURPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

  Support Accent cards (SERIAL_8250_ACCENT) [M/n/y/?] m

  Support Boca cards (SERIAL_8250_BOCA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Support Hub6 cards (SERIAL_8250_HUB6) [M/n/y/?] m

*

* Non-8250 serial port support

*

Digi International NEO PCI Support (SERIAL_JSM) [N/m/y/?] n

Unix98 PTY support (UNIX98_PTYS) [Y/n/?] y

Legacy (BSD) PTY support (LEGACY_PTYS) [N/y/?] n

Parallel printer support (PRINTER) [N/m/?] n

Support for user-space parallel port device drivers (PPDEV) [M/n/?] m

Texas Instruments parallel link cable support (TIPAR) [N/m/?] n

*

* IPMI

*

IPMI top-level message handler (IPMI_HANDLER) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Watchdog Cards

*

Watchdog Timer Support (WATCHDOG) [N/y/?] n

Intel/AMD/VIA HW Random Number Generator support (HW_RANDOM) [N/m/y/?] n

/dev/nvram support (NVRAM) [M/n/y/?] m

Enhanced Real Time Clock Support (RTC) [M/n/y/?] m

Generic /dev/rtc emulation (GEN_RTC) [N/m/y/?] n

Double Talk PC internal speech card support (DTLK) [M/n/y/?] m

Siemens R3964 line discipline (R3964) [N/m/y/?] n

Applicom intelligent fieldbus card support (APPLICOM) [N/m/y/?] n

Sony Vaio Programmable I/O Control Device support (EXPERIMENTAL) (SONYPI) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

*

/dev/agpgart (AGP Support) (AGP) [N/m/y/?] n

Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* PCMCIA character devices

*

SyncLink PC Card support (SYNCLINK_CS) [N/m/?] n

Omnikey Cardman 4000 support (CARDMAN_4000) [N/m/?] n

Omnikey CardMan 4040 support (CARDMAN_4040) [N/m/?] n

ACP Modem (Mwave) support (MWAVE) [M/n/y/?] m

AMD CS5535/CS5536 GPIO (Geode Companion Device) (CS5535_GPIO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) RAW driver (/dev/raw/rawN) (OBSOLETE) (RAW_DRIVER) [N/m/y/?] n

HPET - High Precision Event Timer (HPET) [N/y/?] n

Hangcheck timer (HANGCHECK_TIMER) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* TPM devices

*

TPM Hardware Support (TCG_TPM) [N/m/y/?] n

Telecom clock driver for MPBL0010 ATCA SBC (TELCLOCK) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* I2C support

*

I2C support (I2C) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* SPI support

*

SPI support (SPI) [N/y/?] (NEW) *

* Dallas's 1-wire bus

*

Dallas's 1-wire support (W1) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Hardware Monitoring support

*

Hardware Monitoring support (HWMON) [Y/n/m/?] y

Fintek F71805F/FG (SENSORS_F71805F) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) IBM Hard Drive Active Protection System (hdaps) (SENSORS_HDAPS) [M/n/y/?] m

Hardware Monitoring Chip debugging messages (HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP) [N/y/?] n

*

* Misc devices

*

Device driver for IBM RSA service processor (IBM_ASM) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

*

*

* Multimedia devices

*

Video For Linux (VIDEO_DEV) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

*

DVB For Linux (DVB) [N/y/?] n

*

* Graphics support

*

Support for frame buffer devices (FB) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enable Video Mode Handling Helpers (FB_MODE_HELPERS) [N/y/?] n

  Enable Tile Blitting Support (FB_TILEBLITTING) [N/y/?] n

  Cirrus Logic support (FB_CIRRUS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Permedia2 support (FB_PM2) [N/m/y/?] n

  CyberPro 2000/2010/5000 support (FB_CYBER2000) [N/m/y/?] n

  Arc Monochrome LCD board support (FB_ARC) [N/m/y/?] n

  Asiliant (Chips) 69000 display support (FB_ASILIANT) [N/y] n

  IMS Twin Turbo display support (FB_IMSTT) [N/y/?] n

  VGA 16-color graphics support (FB_VGA16) [N/m/y/?] n

  VESA VGA graphics support (FB_VESA) [Y/n/m/?] y

    VESA driver type

    > 1. vesafb (FB_VESA_STD)

      2. vesafb-tng (FB_VESA_TNG)

    choice[1-2]: 1

Hercules mono graphics support (FB_HGA) [N/m/y/?] n

Epson S1D13XXX framebuffer support (FB_S1D13XXX) [N/m/y/?] n

nVidia Framebuffer Support (FB_NVIDIA) [N/m/y/?] n

nVidia Riva support (FB_RIVA) [N/m/y/?] n

Intel 810/815 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (FB_I810) [N/m/y/?] n

Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G support (EXPERIMENTAL) (FB_INTEL) [N/m/y/?] n

Matrox acceleration (FB_MATROX) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI Radeon display support (Old driver) (FB_RADEON_OLD) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI Radeon display support (FB_RADEON) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI Rage128 display support (FB_ATY128) [N/m/y/?] n

ATI Mach64 display support (FB_ATY) [N/m/y/?] n

S3 Savage support (FB_SAVAGE) [N/m/y/?] n

SiS/XGI display support (FB_SIS) [N/m/y/?] n

NeoMagic display support (FB_NEOMAGIC) [N/m/y/?] n

IMG Kyro support (FB_KYRO) [N/m/y/?] n

3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 display support (FB_3DFX) [N/m/y/?] n

3Dfx Voodoo Graphics (sst1) support (FB_VOODOO1) [N/m/y/?] n

Cyberblade/i1 support (FB_CYBLA) [N/m/y/?] n

Trident support (FB_TRIDENT) [N/m/y/?] n

AMD Geode family framebuffer support (EXPERIMENTAL) (FB_GEODE) [N/y/?] n

Virtual Frame Buffer support (ONLY FOR TESTING!) (FB_VIRTUAL) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Console display driver support

*

VGA text console (VGA_CONSOLE) [Y/n/?] y

  Video mode selection support (VIDEO_SELECT) [Y/n/?] y

MDA text console (dual-headed) (EXPERIMENTAL) (MDA_CONSOLE) [N/m/y/?] n

Framebuffer Console support (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Framebuffer Console Rotation (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION) [N/y/?] n

Select compiled-in fonts (FONTS) [N/y/?] n

*

* Logo configuration

*

Bootup logo (LOGO) [N/y/?] n

*

* Backlight & LCD device support

*

Backlight & LCD device support (BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT) [N/y/?] n

Support for the framebuffer splash (FB_SPLASH) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Speakup console speech

*

Build speakup console speech (SPEAKUP) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Accent SA, acntsa (SPEAKUP_ACNTSA) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Accent PC, acntpc (SPEAKUP_ACNTPC) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Apollo, apollo (SPEAKUP_APOLLO) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Audapter, audptr (SPEAKUP_AUDPTR) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Braille 'n' Speak, bns (SPEAKUP_BNS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  DECtalk Express, dectlk (SPEAKUP_DECTLK) [Y/n/m/?] y

  DECtalk External (old), decext (SPEAKUP_DECEXT) [Y/n/m/?] y

  DECtalk PC (big ISA card), decpc (SPEAKUP_DECPC) [N/m/y/?] n

  DoubleTalk PC, dtlk (SPEAKUP_DTLK) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Keynote Gold PC, keypc (SPEAKUP_KEYPC) [Y/n/m/?] y

  DoubleTalk LT or LiteTalk, ltlk (SPEAKUP_LTLK) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Software synthesizers, sftsyn (SPEAKUP_SFTSYN) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Speak Out, spkout (SPEAKUP_SPKOUT) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Transport, txprt (SPEAKUP_TXPRT) [Y/n/m/?] y

  *

  * Enter the 3 to 6 character keyword from the list above, or none for no default synthesizer on boot up.

  *

Choose Default synthesizer for Speakup (SPEAKUP_DEFAULT) [none] none

*

* Sound

*

Sound card support (SOUND) [Y/n/m/?] y

*

* Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

*

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Open Sound System

*

Open Sound System (DEPRECATED) (SOUND_PRIME) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* USB support

*

Support for Host-side USB (USB) [M/n/y/?] m

  USB verbose debug messages (USB_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * Miscellaneous USB options

  *

  USB device filesystem (USB_DEVICEFS) [Y/n/?] y

  Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_BANDWIDTH) [N/y/?] n

  Dynamic USB minor allocation (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS) [N/y/?] n

  USB selective suspend/resume and wakeup (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SUSPEND) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * USB Host Controller Drivers

  *

  EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (USB_EHCI_HCD) [M/n/?] m

    Full speed ISO transactions (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO) [N/y/?] n

    Root Hub Transaction Translators (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT) [N/y/?] n

  ISP116X HCD support (USB_ISP116X_HCD) [M/n/?] m

  OHCI HCD support (USB_OHCI_HCD) [M/n/?] m

  UHCI HCD (most Intel and VIA) support (USB_UHCI_HCD) [M/n/?] m

  SL811

----------

## BENJI

la suite... (mais il n'y a pas un moyen de joindre le fichier plutôt ?)

SL811HS HCD support (USB_SL811_HCD) [M/n/?] m

    CF/PCMCIA support for SL811HS HCD (USB_SL811_CS) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * USB Device Class drivers

  *

  Obsolete OSS USB drivers (OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER) [N/y/?] n

  USB Modem (CDC ACM) support (USB_ACM) [M/n/?] m

  USB Printer support (USB_PRINTER) [N/m/?] n

*

* NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

*

*

* may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

*

USB Mass Storage support (USB_STORAGE) [M/n/?] m

  USB Mass Storage verbose debug (USB_STORAGE_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Datafab Compact Flash Reader support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB) [Y/n/?] y

  Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support (USB_STORAGE_FREECOM) [Y/n/?] y

  ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support (USB_STORAGE_ISD200) [Y/n/?] y

  Microtech/ZiO! CompactFlash/SmartMedia support (USB_STORAGE_DPCM) [Y/n/?] y

  USBAT/USBAT02-based storage support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_USBAT) [Y/n/?] y

  SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia) support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_SDDR09) [Y/n/?] y

  SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_SDDR55) [Y/n/?] y

  Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT) [Y/n/?] y

  Olympus MAUSB-10/Fuji DPC-R1 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA) [N/y/?] (NEW) The shared table of common (or usual) storage devices (USB_LIBUSUAL) [N/y/?] (NEW) *

* USB Input Devices

*

USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support (USB_HID) [M/n/?] m

  HID input layer support (USB_HIDINPUT) [Y/n/?] y

    Enable support for iBook/PowerBook special keys (USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK) [N/y/?] (NEW)     Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL) (HID_FF) [N/y/?] n

  /dev/hiddev raw HID device support (USB_HIDDEV) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

  *

  USB HIDBP Keyboard (simple Boot) support (USB_KBD) [N/m/?] n

  USB HIDBP Mouse (simple Boot) support (USB_MOUSE) [N/m/?] n

Aiptek 6000U/8000U tablet support (USB_AIPTEK) [M/n/?] m

Wacom Intuos/Graphire tablet support (USB_WACOM) [M/n/?] m

Acecad Flair tablet support (USB_ACECAD) [M/n/?] m

KB Gear JamStudio tablet support (USB_KBTAB) [M/n/?] m

Griffin PowerMate and Contour Jog support (USB_POWERMATE) [N/m/?] n

MicroTouch USB Touchscreen Driver (USB_MTOUCH) [M/n/?] m

ITM Touch USB Touchscreen Driver (USB_ITMTOUCH) [M/n/?] m

eGalax TouchKit USB Touchscreen Driver (USB_EGALAX) [M/n/?] m

Yealink usb-p1k voip phone (USB_YEALINK) [N/m/?] n

X-Box gamepad support (USB_XPAD) [M/n/?] m

ATI / X10 USB RF remote control (USB_ATI_REMOTE) [M/n/?] m

ATI / Philips USB RF remote control (USB_ATI_REMOTE2) [N/m/?] (NEW) Keyspan DMR USB remote control (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE) [N/m/?] n

Apple USB Touchpad support (USB_APPLETOUCH) [M/n/?] m

*

* USB Imaging devices

*

USB Mustek MDC800 Digital Camera support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_MDC800) [N/m/?] n

Microtek X6USB scanner support (USB_MICROTEK) [N/m/?] n

*

* USB Multimedia devices

*

DABUSB driver (USB_DABUSB) [N/m/?] n

*

* Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

*

*

* USB Network Adapters

*

USB CATC NetMate-based Ethernet device support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_CATC) [M/n/?] m

USB KLSI KL5USB101-based ethernet device support (USB_KAWETH) [M/n/?] m

USB Pegasus/Pegasus-II based ethernet device support (USB_PEGASUS) [M/n/?] m

USB RTL8150 based ethernet device support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_RTL8150) [M/n/?] m

Multi-purpose USB Networking Framework (USB_USBNET) [M/n/?] m

  ASIX AX88xxx Based USB 2.0 Ethernet Adapters (USB_NET_AX8817X) [M/n/?] m

  CDC Ethernet support (smart devices such as cable modems) (USB_NET_CDCETHER) [M/?] m

  GeneSys GL620USB-A based cables (USB_NET_GL620A) [N/m/?] n

  NetChip 1080 based cables (Laplink, ...) (USB_NET_NET1080) [M/n/?] m

  Prolific PL-2301/2302 based cables (USB_NET_PLUSB) [N/m/?] n

  Host for RNDIS devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST) [N/m/?] n

  Simple USB Network Links (CDC Ethernet subset) (USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET) [N/m/?] n

  Sharp Zaurus (stock ROMs) and compatible (USB_NET_ZAURUS) [M/n/?] m

USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support (USB_ZD1201) [M/n/?] m

USB Monitor (USB_MON) [N/y/?] n

*

* USB port drivers

*

USS720 parport driver (USB_USS720) [M/n/?] m

*

* USB Serial Converter support

*

USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL) [M/n/?] m

  USB Generic Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_GENERIC) [Y/n/?] y

  USB AirPrime CDMA Wireless Driver (USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME) [M/n/?] m

  USB AnyData CDMA Wireless Driver (USB_SERIAL_ANYDATA) [M/n/?] m

  USB Belkin and Peracom Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_BELKIN) [N/m/?] n

  USB ConnectTech WhiteHEAT Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT) [N/m/?] (NEW)   USB Digi International AccelePort USB Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT) [N/m/?] n

  USB CP2101 UART Bridge Controller (USB_SERIAL_CP2101) [M/n/?] m

  USB Cypress M8 USB Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8) [N/m/?] n

  USB Empeg empeg-car Mark I/II Driver (USB_SERIAL_EMPEG) [N/m/?] n

  USB FTDI Single Port Serial Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO) [N/m/?] n

  USB Handspring Visor / Palm m50x / Sony Clie Driver (USB_SERIAL_VISOR) [N/m/?] n

  USB PocketPC PDA Driver (USB_SERIAL_IPAQ) [N/m/?] n

  USB IR Dongle Serial Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_IR) [N/m/?] n

  USB Inside Out Edgeport Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT) [N/m/?] n

  USB Inside Out Edgeport Serial Driver (TI devices) (USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI) [N/m/?] n

  USB Garmin GPS driver (USB_SERIAL_GARMIN) [N/m/?] n

  USB IPWireless (3G UMTS TDD) Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_IPW) [M/n/?] m

  USB Keyspan PDA Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA) [N/m/?] n

  USB Keyspan USA-xxx Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN) [N/m/?] n

  USB KL5KUSB105 (Palmconnect) Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_KLSI) [N/m/?] n

  USB KOBIL chipcard reader (USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT) [N/m/?] n

  USB MCT Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232) [N/m/?] n

  USB Prolific 2303 Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_PL2303) [N/m/?] n

  USB HP4x Calculators support (USB_SERIAL_HP4X) [N/m/?] n

  USB Safe Serial (Encapsulated) Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_SAFE) [N/m] n

  USB TI 3410/5052 Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_TI) [N/m/?] n

  USB REINER SCT cyberJack pinpad/e-com chipcard reader (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK) [N/m/?] n

  USB Xircom / Entregra Single Port Serial Driver (USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM) [N/m/?] n

  USB Option PCMCIA serial driver (USB_SERIAL_OPTION) [M/n/?] m

  USB ZyXEL omni.net LCD Plus Driver (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_SERIAL_OMNINET) [M/n/?] m

*

* USB Miscellaneous drivers

*

EMI 6|2m USB Audio interface support (USB_EMI62) [N/m/?] n

EMI 2|6 USB Audio interface support (USB_EMI26) [N/m/?] n

USB Auerswald ISDN support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_AUERSWALD) [M/n/?] m

USB Diamond Rio500 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_RIO500) [N/m/?] n

USB Lego Infrared Tower support (EXPERIMENTAL) (USB_LEGOTOWER) [N/m/?] n

USB LCD driver support (USB_LCD) [N/m/?] n

USB LED driver support (USB_LED) [N/m/?] n

Cypress USB thermometer driver support (USB_CYTHERM) [N/m/?] n

USB PhidgetKit support (USB_PHIDGETKIT) [N/m/?] n

USB PhidgetServo support (USB_PHIDGETSERVO) [N/m/?] n

Siemens ID USB Mouse Fingerprint sensor support (USB_IDMOUSE) [N/m/?] n

USB 2.0 SVGA dongle support (Net2280/SiS315) (USB_SISUSBVGA) [M/n/?] m

  Text console and mode switching support (USB_SISUSBVGA_CON) [Y/n/?] y

USB LD driver (USB_LD) [N/m/?] n

USB testing driver (DEVELOPMENT) (USB_TEST) [N/m/?] n

*

* USB DSL modem support

*

USB DSL modem support (USB_ATM) [M/n/?] m

  Speedtouch USB support (USB_SPEEDTOUCH) [M/n/?] m

  Conexant AccessRunner USB support (USB_CXACRU) [M/n/?] m

  ADI 930 and eagle USB DSL modem (USB_UEAGLEATM) [N/m/?] (NEW)   Other USB DSL modem support (USB_XUSBATM) [M/n/?] m

*

* USB Gadget Support

*

Support for USB Gadgets (USB_GADGET) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* MMC/SD Card support

*

MMC support (MMC) [M/n/y/?] m

  MMC debugging (MMC_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  MMC block device driver (MMC_BLOCK) [M/n/?] m

  Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC Card Interface support (MMC_WBSD) [M/n/?] m

*

* InfiniBand support

*

InfiniBand support (INFINIBAND) [M/n/y/?] m

  InfiniBand userspace MAD support (INFINIBAND_USER_MAD) [N/m/?] n

  InfiniBand userspace access (verbs and CM) (INFINIBAND_USER_ACCESS) [N/m/?] n

  Mellanox HCA support (INFINIBAND_MTHCA) [M/n/?] m

    Verbose debugging output (INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  IP-over-InfiniBand (INFINIBAND_IPOIB) [M/n/?] m

    IP-over-InfiniBand debugging (INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol (INFINIBAND_SRP) [M/n/?] m

*

* EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

*

EDAC core system error reporting (EXPERIMENTAL) (EDAC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) *

* File systems

*

Second extended fs support (EXT2_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Ext2 extended attributes (EXT2_FS_XATTR) [Y/n/?] y

    Ext2 POSIX Access Control Lists (EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

    Ext2 Security Labels (EXT2_FS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

  Ext2 execute in place support (EXT2_FS_XIP) [N/y/?] n

Ext3 journalling file system support (EXT3_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Ext3 extended attributes (EXT3_FS_XATTR) [Y/n/?] y

    Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists (EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

    Ext3 Security Labels (EXT3_FS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

JBD (ext3) debugging support (JBD_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

Reiserfs support (REISERFS_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enable reiserfs debug mode (REISERFS_CHECK) [N/y/?] n

  Stats in /proc/fs/reiserfs (REISERFS_PROC_INFO) [N/y/?] n

  ReiserFS extended attributes (REISERFS_FS_XATTR) [Y/n/?] y

    ReiserFS POSIX Access Control Lists (REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

    ReiserFS Security Labels (REISERFS_FS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

JFS filesystem support (JFS_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

  JFS POSIX Access Control Lists (JFS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

  JFS Security Labels (JFS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

  JFS debugging (JFS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  JFS statistics (JFS_STATISTICS) [N/y/?] n

XFS filesystem support (XFS_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  XFS Quota support (XFS_QUOTA) [Y/n/?] y

  XFS Security Label support (XFS_SECURITY) [Y/n/?] y

  XFS POSIX ACL support (XFS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

  XFS Realtime support (EXPERIMENTAL) (XFS_RT) [Y/n/?] y

OCFS2 file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (OCFS2_FS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) Minix fs support (MINIX_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

ROM file system support (ROMFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Inotify file change notification support (INOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

Quota support (QUOTA) [N/y/?] n

Dnotify support (DNOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

Kernel automounter support (AUTOFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3) (AUTOFS4_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Filesystem in Userspace support (FUSE_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

*

ISO 9660 CDROM file system support (ISO9660_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions (JOLIET) [Y/n/?] y

  Transparent decompression extension (ZISOFS) [Y/n/?] y

UDF file system support (UDF_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

*

* DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

*

MSDOS fs support (MSDOS_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

VFAT (Windows-95) fs support (VFAT_FS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Default codepage for FAT (FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE) [437] 437

  Default iocharset for FAT (FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET) [iso8859-1] iso8859-1

NTFS file system support (NTFS_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

  NTFS debugging support (NTFS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  NTFS write support (NTFS_RW) [N/y/?] n

*

* Pseudo filesystems

*

/proc file system support (PROC_FS) [Y/n/?] y

  /proc/kcore support (PROC_KCORE) [Y/n] y

sysfs file system support (SYSFS) [Y/n/?] y

Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs) (TMPFS) [Y/n/?] y

HugeTLB file system support (HUGETLBFS) [N/y] n

Relayfs file system support (RELAYFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Userspace-driven configuration filesystem (EXPERIMENTAL) (CONFIGFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) *

* Miscellaneous filesystems

*

ADFS file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (ADFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Amiga FFS file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (AFFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Apple Macintosh file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (HFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Apple Extended HFS file system support (HFSPLUS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

BeOS file system (BeFS) support (read only) (EXPERIMENTAL) (BEFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

BFS file system support (EXPERIMENTAL) (BFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

EFS file system support (read only) (EXPERIMENTAL) (EFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Compressed ROM file system support (cramfs) (CRAMFS) [N/m/y/?] n

SquashFS 3.0 - Squashed file system support (SQUASHFS) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Additional options for memory-constrained systems (SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED) [Y/n/?] y

    Number of fragments cached (SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE) [3] 3

    Use Vmalloc rather than Kmalloc (SQUASHFS_VMALLOC) [N/y/?] n

FreeVxFS file system support (VERITAS VxFS(TM) compatible) (VXFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

OS/2 HPFS file system support (HPFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

QNX4 file system support (read only) (QNX4FS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

System V/Xenix/V7/Coherent file system support (SYSV_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

UFS file system support (read only) (UFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Network File Systems

*

NFS file system support (NFS_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

  Provide NFSv3 client support (NFS_V3) [Y/n/?] y

    Provide client support for the NFSv3 ACL protocol extension (NFS_V3_ACL) [N/y/?] n

  Provide NFSv4 client support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NFS_V4) [N/y/?] n

  Allow direct I/O on NFS files (EXPERIMENTAL) (NFS_DIRECTIO) [N/y/?] n

NFS server support (NFSD) [M/n/y/?] m

  Provide NFSv3 server support (NFSD_V3) [Y/n/?] y

    Provide server support for the NFSv3 ACL protocol extension (NFSD_V3_ACL) [N/y/?] n

    Provide NFSv4 server support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NFSD_V4) [N/y/?] n

  Provide NFS server over TCP support (NFSD_TCP) [Y/n/?] y

Secure RPC: Kerberos V mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL) (RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5) [N/m/?] n

Secure RPC: SPKM3 mechanism (EXPERIMENTAL) (RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3) [N/m/?] n

SMB file system support (to mount Windows shares etc.) (SMB_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

CIFS support (advanced network filesystem for Samba, Window and other CIFS compliant servers) (CIFS) [M/n/y/?] m

  CIFS statistics (CIFS_STATS) [N/y/?] n

  CIFS extended attributes (CIFS_XATTR) [Y/n/?] y

    CIFS POSIX Extensions (CIFS_POSIX) [Y/n/?] y

  CIFS Experimental Features (EXPERIMENTAL) (CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL) [N/y/?] n

NCP file system support (to mount NetWare volumes) (NCP_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Coda file system support (advanced network fs) (CODA_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Andrew File System support (AFS) (Experimental) (AFS_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

Plan 9 Resource Sharing Support (9P2000) (Experimental) (9P_FS) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Partition Types

*

Advanced partition selection (PARTITION_ADVANCED) [Y/n/?] y

  Acorn partition support (ACORN_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  Alpha OSF partition support (OSF_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  Amiga partition table support (AMIGA_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  Atari partition table support (ATARI_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  Macintosh partition map support (MAC_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support (MSDOS_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    BSD disklabel (FreeBSD partition tables) support (BSD_DISKLABEL) [N/y/?] n

    Minix subpartition support (MINIX_SUBPARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    Solaris (x86) partition table support (SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    Unixware slices support (UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL) [N/y/?] n

  Windows Logical Disk Manager (Dynamic Disk) support (LDM_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    Windows LDM extra logging (LDM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  SGI partition support (SGI_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  Ultrix partition table support (ULTRIX_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  Sun partition tables support (SUN_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

  Karma Partition support (KARMA_PARTITION) [N/y/?] (NEW)   EFI GUID Partition support (EFI_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

*

* Native Language Support

*

Base native language support (NLS) [Y/?] y

  Default NLS Option (NLS_DEFAULT) [iso8859-1] iso8859-1

  Codepage 437 (United States, Canada) (NLS_CODEPAGE_437) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Codepage 737 (Greek) (NLS_CODEPAGE_737) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 775 (Baltic Rim) (NLS_CODEPAGE_775) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 850 (Europe) (NLS_CODEPAGE_850) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 852 (Central/Eastern Europe) (NLS_CODEPAGE_852) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 855 (Cyrillic) (NLS_CODEPAGE_855) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 857 (Turkish) (NLS_CODEPAGE_857) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 860 (Portuguese) (NLS_CODEPAGE_860) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 861 (Icelandic) (NLS_CODEPAGE_861) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 862 (Hebrew) (NLS_CODEPAGE_862) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 863 (Canadian French) (NLS_CODEPAGE_863) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 864 (Arabic) (NLS_CODEPAGE_864) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 865 (Norwegian, Danish) (NLS_CODEPAGE_865) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 866 (Cyrillic/Russian) (NLS_CODEPAGE_866) [N/m/y/?] n

  Codepage 869 (Greek) (NLS_CODEPAGE_869) [N/m/y/?] n

  Simplified Chinese charset (CP936, GB2312) (NLS_CODEPAGE_936) [N/m/y/?] n

  Traditional Chinese charset (Big5) (NLS_CODEPAGE_950) [N/m/y/?] n

  Japanese charsets (Shift-JIS, EUC-JP) (NLS_CODEPAGE_932) [N/m/y/?] n

  Korean charset (CP949, EUC-KR) (NLS_CODEPAGE_949) [N/m/y/?] n

  Thai charset (CP874, TIS-620) (NLS_CODEPAGE_874) [N/m/y/?] n

  Hebrew charsets (ISO-8859-8, CP1255) (NLS_ISO8859_8) [N/m/y/?] n

  Windows CP1250 (Slavic/Central European Languages) (NLS_CODEPAGE_1250) [N/m/y/?] n

  Windows CP1251 (Bulgarian, Belarusian) (NLS_CODEPAGE_1251) [N/m/y/?] n

  ASCII (United States) (NLS_ASCII) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages) (NLS_ISO8859_1) [Y/n/m/?] y

  NLS ISO 8859-2  (Latin 2; Slavic/Central European Languages) (NLS_ISO8859_2) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-3  (Latin 3; Esperanto, Galician, Maltese, Turkish) (NLS_ISO8859_3) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-4  (Latin 4; old Baltic charset) (NLS_ISO8859_4) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-5  (Cyrillic) (NLS_ISO8859_5) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-6  (Arabic) (NLS_ISO8859_6) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-7  (Modern Greek) (NLS_ISO8859_7) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-9  (Latin 5; Turkish) (NLS_ISO8859_9) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-13 (Latin 7; Baltic) (NLS_ISO8859_13) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-14 (Latin 8; Celtic) (NLS_ISO8859_14) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro) (NLS_ISO8859_15) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS KOI8-R (Russian) (NLS_KOI8_R) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS KOI8-U/RU (Ukrainian, Belarusian) (NLS_KOI8_U) [N/m/y/?] n

  NLS UTF8 (NLS_UTF8) [Y/n/m/?] y

*

* Instrumentation Support

*

Profiling support (EXPERIMENTAL) (PROFILING) [N/y/?] n

Kprobes (EXPERIMENTAL) (KPROBES) [N/y/?] n

*

* Kernel hacking

*

Show timing information on printks (PRINTK_TIME) [N/y/?] n

Magic SysRq key (MAGIC_SYSRQ) [Y/n/?] y

Kernel debugging (DEBUG_KERNEL) [Y/n/?] y

  Kernel log buffer size (16 => 64KB, 17 => 128KB) (LOG_BUF_SHIFT) [15] 15

  Detect Soft Lockups (DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP) [Y/n/?] y

  Collect scheduler statistics (SCHEDSTATS) [N/y/?] n

  Debug memory allocations (DEBUG_SLAB) [N/y/?] n

  Mutex debugging, deadlock detection (DEBUG_MUTEXES) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   Spinlock debugging (DEBUG_SPINLOCK) [N/y/?] n

  Sleep-inside-spinlock checking (DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP) [N/y/?] n

  kobject debugging (DEBUG_KOBJECT) [N/y/?] n

  Highmem debugging (DEBUG_HIGHMEM) [N/y/?] n

  Verbose BUG() reporting (adds 70K) (DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE) [N/y/?] n

  Compile the kernel with debug info (DEBUG_INFO) [N/y/?] n

  Debug Filesystem (DEBUG_FS) [N/y/?] n

  Debug VM (DEBUG_VM) [N/y/?] n

  Compile the kernel with frame pointers (FRAME_POINTER) [N/y/?] n

  Force gcc to inline functions marked 'inline' (FORCED_INLINING) [Y/n/?] (NEW)   torture tests for RCU (RCU_TORTURE_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

  Early printk (EARLY_PRINTK) [Y/n/?] y

  Check for stack overflows (DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW) [N/y/?] n

  Stack utilization instrumentation (DEBUG_STACK_USAGE) [N/y/?] n

  Page alloc debugging (DEBUG_PAGEALLOC) [N/y/?] n

  Write protect kernel read-only data structures (DEBUG_RODATA) [N/y/?] (NEW)   Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb (4KSTACKS) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Security options

*

Enable access key retention support (KEYS) [N/y/?] n

Enable different security models (SECURITY) [N/y/?] n

*

* Cryptographic options

*

Cryptographic API (CRYPTO) [Y/?] y

  HMAC support (CRYPTO_HMAC) [Y/?] y

  Null algorithms (CRYPTO_NULL) [N/m/y/?] n

  MD4 digest algorithm (CRYPTO_MD4) [N/m/y/?] n

  MD5 digest algorithm (CRYPTO_MD5) [Y/m/?] y

  SHA1 digest algorithm (CRYPTO_SHA1) [M/y/?] m

  SHA256 digest algorithm (CRYPTO_SHA256) [M/n/y/?] m

  SHA384 and SHA512 digest algorithms (CRYPTO_SHA512) [M/n/y/?] m

  Whirlpool digest algorithms (CRYPTO_WP512) [N/m/y/?] n

  Tiger digest algorithms (CRYPTO_TGR192) [N/m/y/?] n

  DES and Triple DES EDE cipher algorithms (CRYPTO_DES) [Y/m/?] y

  Blowfish cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_BLOWFISH) [M/n/y/?] m

  Twofish cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_TWOFISH) [M/n/y/?] m

  Serpent cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_SERPENT) [M/n/y/?] m

  AES cipher algorithms (CRYPTO_AES) [M/y/?] m

  AES cipher algorithms (i586) (CRYPTO_AES_586) [M/n/y/?] m

  CAST5 (CAST-128) cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_CAST5) [M/n/y/?] m

  CAST6 (CAST-256) cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_CAST6) [M/n/y/?] m

  TEA, XTEA and XETA cipher algorithms (CRYPTO_TEA) [M/n/y/?] m

  ARC4 cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_ARC4) [M/y/?] m

  Khazad cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_KHAZAD) [N/m/y/?] n

  Anubis cipher algorithm (CRYPTO_ANUBIS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Deflate compression algorithm (CRYPTO_DEFLATE) [M/y/?] m

  Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm (CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC) [M/y/?] m

  CRC32c CRC algorithm (CRYPTO_CRC32C) [M/n/y/?] m

  Testing module (CRYPTO_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Hardware crypto devices

*

Support for VIA PadLock ACE (CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK) [N/m/y/?] n

*

* Library routines

*

CRC-CCITT functions (CRC_CCITT) [M/y/?] m

CRC16 functions (CRC16) [M/n/y/?] m

CRC32 functions (CRC32) [Y/?] y

CRC32c (Castagnoli, et al) Cyclic Redundancy-Check (LIBCRC32C) [M/y/?] m

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" clean

awk: cmd. line:1: fatal: cannot open file `/usr/src/linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r3/include/linux/version.h' for reading (No such file or directory)

* kernel: >> Making dependencies...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" dep

*** Warning: make dep is unnecessary now.

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" prepare

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  SYMLINK include/asm -> include/asm-i386

  UPD     include/linux/version.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/split-include

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/i386/Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s

  GEN     include/asm-i386/asm-offsets.h

*         >> Compiling 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 bzImage...

COMMAND: make -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" bzImage

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/genksyms.o

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/lex.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.h

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.c

  CC      scripts/mod/empty.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/mk_elfconfig

  MKELF   scripts/mod/elfconfig.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/parse.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/genksyms/genksyms

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

  HOSTCC  scripts/bin2c

  CC      init/main.o

  HOSTCC  usr/gen_init_cpio

  CHK     usr/initramfs_list

  UPD     usr/initramfs_list

  CPIO    usr/initramfs_data.cpio

  GZIP    usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  AS      usr/initramfs_data.o

  LD      usr/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/process.o

dnsdomainname: Unknown host

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/do_mounts.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_rd.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/semaphore.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/signal.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_initrd.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/entry.o

  CC      init/do_mounts_md.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/traps.o

  CC      init/initramfs.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/irq.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ptrace.o

  CC      init/calibrate.o

  CC      init/version.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/time.o

  LD      init/mounts.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ioport.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/ldt.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/setup.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/i8259.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/sys_i386.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/init.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/pci-dma.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/pgtable.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/i386_ksyms.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/fault.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/i387.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/ioremap.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/dmi_scan.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/extable.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/pageattr.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/bootflag.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/mmap.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/quirks.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/highmem.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/i8237.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/topology.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/boot.o

  CC      arch/i386/mm/boot_ioremap.o

  LD      arch/i386/mm/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/mach-default/setup.o

  LD      arch/i386/mach-default/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/earlyquirk.o

  LD      arch/i386/crypto/built-in.o

  CC      kernel/sched.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/cstate.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/processor.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/acpi/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/common.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/proc.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/amd.o

  CC      kernel/fork.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cyrix.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/centaur.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/transmeta.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/intel.o

  CC      kernel/exec_domain.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/intel_cacheinfo.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/rise.o

  CC      kernel/panic.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/nexgen.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/umc.o

  CC      kernel/printk.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/main.o

  CC      kernel/profile.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/if.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/generic.o

  CC      kernel/exit.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/state.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/amd.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/cyrix.o

  CC      kernel/itimer.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/centaur.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/built-in.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/cpu/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer.o

  CC      kernel/time.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_none.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_tsc.o

  CC      kernel/softirq.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/timer_pit.o

  CC      kernel/resource.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/timers/common.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/timers/built-in.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/reboot.o

  CC      kernel/sysctl.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/smp.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/smpboot.o

  CC      kernel/capability.o

  CC      kernel/ptrace.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/trampoline.o

  CC      kernel/timer.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/mpparse.o

  CC      kernel/user.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/apic.o

  CC      kernel/signal.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/nmi.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/io_apic.o

  CC      kernel/sys.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/reboot_fixups.o

  CC      kernel/kmod.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/module.o

  CC      kernel/workqueue.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/sysenter.o

  LDS     arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall.lds

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-int80.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-note.o

  CC      kernel/pid.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-sysenter.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/efi.o

kernel/pid.c: In function `pidhash_init':

kernel/pid.c:276: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

arch/i386/kernel/efi.c: In function `efi_call_phys_epilog':

arch/i386/kernel/efi.c:118: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer without a cast

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[1]: *** [kernel/pid.o] Error 1

make: *** [kernel] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/efi_stub.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/doublefault.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/vm86.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/early_printk.o

  SYSCALL arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-syms.o

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/head.o

  CC      arch/i386/kernel/init_task.o

  LDS     arch/i386/kernel/vmlinux.lds

  SYSCALL arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-int80.so

  SYSCALL arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall-sysenter.so

  AS      arch/i386/kernel/vsyscall.o

  LD      arch/i386/kernel/built-in.o

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.11d[0m

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "bzImage" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

Merci pour le coup de pousse !

----------

## BENJI

Dans ce code

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config 

cd /usr/src/linux 

make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install 

cp System.map /boot/System.map-[version] 

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-[version]
```

[version] doit être remplacé par 2.6 par exemple ?

ou ne doit pas être remplacé ?

 :Question: 

merci pour l'aide.

----------

## ryo-san

lut

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [version] doit être remplacé par 2.6 par exemple ?
> 
> ou ne doit pas être remplacé ?

 

tu fais un peu comme tu veux, le tout c'est de s'y retrouver et que les entrées de grub.conf correspondent aux versions...

perso je met toujours les numeros de version des gentoo-sources.

Pour l'erreur de genkernel: 

```

kernel/pid.c: In function `pidhash_init':

kernel/pid.c:276: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault 

```

ca sent pas bon...

D'apres ce que je peux lire , ton hardware n'aime pas trop tout ce qui touche a l'EFI, je pense que tu vas devoir modifier la conf du kernel et virer les options adequates.

A moins que cela vienne de ta memoire, ou processeur qui chauffe trop, mais jusqu'ici tu as tout compilé sans problemes, non ?

ah dis , c'est pas la peine de poster des trucs de douze pages de logs , non seulement c'est chiant a lire mais c'est inutile en plus, en gros le debut et la fin du message etait interessante, toute la config kernel pour l'instant ne sert a rien...  :Wink: Last edited by ryo-san on Sun Apr 30, 2006 10:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

1+ ryo-san   :Confused: 

vérifie la syntaxe dans ton fichier make.conf (colle nous les champs utiles éventuellement) car je pense que le pb vient de là...

BTW : je t'encourage qd m^ vivement de prendre le temps pour te faire un noyau à la main   :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

voilà le make.conf.

Il est tout chaud, amusez-vous bien.

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="3dnow aalib alsa apm avi cdr cups dvd emacs foomaticdb gif gtk gtk2 -gnome -icq imlib java jpeg kde mmx mozilla nocardbus oggvorbis opengl oss pda png ppds pdflib plotutils qt quicktime scanner sdl sse svga tiff truetype usb wmf X xmms zlib"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

J'ai un Celeron 1.3 Ghz et 512 Mo de SDRAM.

A+  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## k-root

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

As-tu essayé avec -O2 ?

----------

## BENJI

Non j'ai pas essayé avec -O2.

C'est le même make.conf que j'avais utilisé avec  mon install 2004.

Et j'avais passé la compilation et genkernel comme qui rigole.

que fait la commande zcat ?

----------

## billiob

Tu pourrais utiliser http://pastebin.com pour tes confs, ça serait moins lourd.

Sinon, j'ai pas trop d'idées pour ton problème.

----------

## boozo

pouratnt c'est propre... peut-être tenter un -O2 mais j'en doute... 

Sinon, je viens de lire un peu dans le détails le résultat de ton make oldconfig et il y a pas mal d'incohérences dans les choix   :Confused:   c'est lié à genkernel ou c'est de ton fait ? (dsl je n'utilise pas genkernel alors) bien que je n'en sois certain, il est possible que tout cela mis bout à bout génère des p'tits pbs non ?

(exple: céléron (core ?) 1,6 ---> x86 généric et non PIII (ou PII?)

Symmetric multi-processing support (SMP) [Y/n/?] y ---> sur un céléron 1,6 mais bien sûr

High Memory Support > 2. 4GB (HIGHMEM4G) choice[1-2]: 2  ---> or toi c'est 512 Mo de ram

.... etc.)

Bon c'est pas des truc graves mais configurer un noyo comme ça sur une gentoo ça fait sale   :Wink: 

Je n'y mets pas de la mauvaise volonté mais vraiment, vraiment, je te conseille à nouveau de te faire un vrai make menuconfig depuis les sources et de laisser sur le banc genkernel avec la config du liveCD.

Avec la doc en main pour t'éviter des gauffres critiques, tu en as pour environ 1h pour la faire si tu n'as pas l'habitude mais après c'est dans la poche définitivement et surtout, c'est plus simple pour trouver d'éventuels pb et les résoudre   :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

euh, le make.conf n'intervient pas lors de la compil du kernel, ce n'est pas compilé par portage...

un point en plus qui prouve que la config de genkernel n'est pas approprié pour une gentoo :  *Quote:*   

> Processor family
> 
> 1. 386 (M386)
> 
> > 2. 486 (M486)
> ...

 

Pour moi, ce n'est absolument pas dans l'idée d'optimisation que veut offrir Gentoo.

----------

## ryo-san

genkernel --menuconfig compilera ce que l'on veut .

 *Quote:*   

> que fait la commande zcat ?

 

elle "cat" un fichier gzippé.

----------

## boozo

@ PaBou : arf ! ne l'ayant jamais utilisé, je pensais naïvement qu'ils se couplaient en fonctionnement ; en fait au final ça revient juste à un script de config alors, donc autant revenir à la bonne vieille methode manuelle   :Rolling Eyes: 

Btw : Bon prochaine fois qd je ne sais pas de quoi il retourne je fermerai ma grande trappe   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Coucou,

 Je viens de relire le 1er post ....

 CD d'install , chroot , emerge --sync , emerge de genkernel (qui est un binaire si je ne m'abuse) ... donc aucune compilation non ???

 et à la première compil ca foire (kernel en l'occurence) ..

 Surement un soucis hardware comme dit plus haut 

essaye un emerge bash pour voir si ca passe ?

----------

## BENJI

salut,

ça y est, j'ai fini d'installer ma gentoo.

Vous voulez savoir ce qui clochait... ma RAM.

J'ai lancé une compile à la main du kernel.

J'ai pas changé grand chose juste des petits truc comme changer le type de proceseur...

En relançant la compile, voilà qu'elle plante presque aussitôt.

"segmentation fault"

Je relance, elle reprend la liste passe là où elle avait planté et plante après.

"segmentation fault"

Je relance, elle reprend la liste passe là où elle avait planté et plante après.

... et ainsi de suite !

J'ai donc ouvert le capot de la bête et inspecté la RAM.

L'une des barrettes avait un gros moutons de poussière dessus.

J'ai donc arrêté le PC et retiré la barette. J'ai relancé la compil et je n'ai plus été emmerdé !

En la remmetant je retrouve les mêmes pb. Elle est foutu je suis bon pour en racheter.

Je n'ai donc plus que 256 Mo de SDRAM et il va falloir que j'en retrouve une barette.

Maintenant que j'ai un système qui tourne par quoi faut-il poursuivre l'installation.

Que me conseillez-vous dans l'ordre ?

Merci pour votre aide ça m'a été très utile.

Rq : pour ceux que ça intéresse en rapport avec mon précédent post j'ai configuré mon modem bewan en routeur et j'ai quelques remarques à faire depuis.https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455743-highlight-.html

----------

## k-root

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/list.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/

----------

## dapsaille

rhaa jme disais aussi ^^

----------

## BENJI

euh !

Finalement c'est peut-être plus grave que la ram !

J'ai éteint mon PC et je les débrancher.

Même dans cette configuration je me suis pris une décharge en touchant le capot du PC et ensuite en touchant l'alimentation.

C'est grave ????

Mon pB de ram n'est peut-être qu'une conséquence d'un autre Pb.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

## boozo

S'il ne s'agit que d'une décharge d'électricité statique c'est pas grave en sois mais... si tu prends une chataigne du secteur alors c'est pas bon du tout pour le palpitant ! et ta babasse c'est largement secondaire !

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bref Attention ne touche pas ta machine pieds nus et encore moins en sortant de la douche sur le carrelage mouillé   :Exclamation:   bon c'est trivial je sais, mais malgré tout y'en a régulièrement qui restent collés au frigo avec ce genre de désinvolture !   :Confused: 

contrôle bien tes cablages et ton alim, et en cas de doutes ou de récidive changes les... ta vie vaut plus cher que ces stupides 40 d'économie !

[Edit] arf je suis vraiment fatigué moi... j'avais pas lu que c'était pc débranché enfin c'est pas grave pour mon laïus ; bon alors c'est peut-être juste statique ou alors un/des condensateurs qui se déchargent sauvagement n'importe où regarde s'il n'y en a pas de "gonflés" (sur le haut ou au niveau des pattes) mais c'est pas toujours évident à déceler selon les cas... peut-être un électonicien compétent pourra compléter/corriger mon analyse le cas échéant   :Sad: 

bon courage qd même...

----------

## BENJI

Mon imprimante est sur le port parallèle.

En débranchement le câble parallèle (coté imprimante pas coté PC) ça chatouille les doigts !

Depuis je ne peux plus imprimer (sous XP).

Sous nux comment tester l'imprimante.

Test Basic pour savoir si l'imprimante fonctionne ou si c'est XP qui déconne !

Merci

----------

## k-root

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> C'est grave ????

 

oui, j'espere que ton PC est branché a une prise de terre. 

le boitier devrait/doit etre a la masse.

----------

## genestyler

vois si tu te prend toujours une boure sans l'imprimante , certeines imprimantes paralleles provoquent un defaut d'isolement (enfin je dis sa parceque j'ai eu le souci en production dans un atelier , avec un regime de neutre it )

pour info : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9gime_de_neutre

sans pour autant ue sa fasse disjoncter sa peut tout de meme provoquer un courant residuel qui te provoque cette " bourre "

pour ta barette de RAM bah test la avec http://www.memtest.org/ au pire les deux problemes peuvent etre lie , ou pas ;o)

bien souvant sous windows 98 les ecran bleu etaient due a une ram "defectueuse" (parfois c'etait juste le pc qui aimais pas la barette)

----------

## dapsaille

pour tester ton imprimante un simple

cat TOTOTOTO > /dev/lp

devrait suffire si je ne m'abuse ...

----------

## PabOu

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> pour tester ton imprimante un simple
> 
> cat TOTOTOTO > /dev/lp
> 
> devrait suffire si je ne m'abuse ...

 

Pas toujours. Certaines imprimantes attendent un caractère spécial avant d'imprimer une ligne/page (retour chariot ?).

----------

## BENJI

salut,

J'ai testé mon imprimante sous XP et sous linux sur un autre PC et je suis rassuré elle fonctionne bien.

Sous nux pour la tester (c'était une fedora) on a tapé :

cat tototo > /dev/lp0

L'imprimante ne gère pas les retours à la ligne mais c'est normal. En tout cas elle fonctionne.

De retour chez moi je boote sur la gentoo.

A la même commande le shell me renvoie l'erreur suivante :

-bash : /dev/lp0 : no such device or address

J'ai tapé :

ls /dev/lp? et il retourne

/dev/lp0 /dev/lp1 /dev/lp2

J'ai donc tapé la même commande en utilisant successivement lp, lp1, lp2 mais le message d'erreur reste inchangé.

Que me manque t-il pour la faire fonctionner ?

Pourquoi ça marche pas ?

Pouvez-vous m'aider.

Sinon j'ai regardé les valeurs de tension sur ma carte mère dans le BIOS.

Vcore = 1.52

3.44 V pour 3.3 V

5.22 V pour 5.0 V

12.72 V pour 12 V

Bon, c'est toujours au dessus mais est-ce inquiétant pour autant ?

Prochaine étape je démonte la prise murale pour voir si la terre n'est pas branchée au neutre.

A+

----------

## PabOu

Tu as suivi la doc pour installer une imprimante sous gentoo ? tu as tout ce qu'il faut concernant cette imprimante sur port // dans le kernel ?

----------

## BENJI

ah j'ai pas beaucoup de temps !

il faut que j'aille droit au but donc j'avais pas besoin de toute la théorie si c'était simple.

Mais bon, je comprends ta remarque et tu as raison !

Commencer par ça serait un bon début, qu'en penses-tu ?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/printing-howto.xml

Et ma question sur l'alimentation de ma machine, quelqu'un peut me donner un avis ?

J'ai pas besoin de grand chose :

1- non, tout est normal

2- ouh c'est pas bon, je te conseil....

Merci les gars !

 :Wink: 

----------

